# Uplink Activity for the Week of 12-3-8 ... busy



## JohnH (Apr 22, 2002)

The UNKNOWNs and NEW TIDs are associtated with Ciel-2 and are not there yet. 


* 147 ADD(S)*

ADD 211 NOTAX MPEG4 SD Tp 12 EchoStar 8 77w UNAVAIL HIDE

ADD 230 ICTV MPEG2 SD Tp 11 EchoStar 7 119w UNAVAIL HIDE

ADD 5523 BRAVO MPEG4 HD Tp 27 Spot 46&47 EchoStar 10 110w UNAVAIL HIDE

ADD 5525 BIO MPEG4 HD Tp 29 Spot 46&47 EchoStar 10 110w UNAVAIL HIDE

ADD 5529 ABCFM MPEG4 HD Tp 12 Spot 46&47 EchoStar 10 110w UNAVAIL HIDE

ADD 6802 UP2 MPEG4 HD Tp 1 SPOT XX Ciel 2 129w UNAVAIL HIDE

ADD 6803 UP3 MPEG4 HD Tp 2 SPOT XX Ciel 2 129w UNAVAIL HIDE

ADD 6804 UP7 MPEG4 HD Tp 3 SPOT XX Ciel 2 129w UNAVAIL HIDE

ADD 6805 UP4 MPEG4 HD Tp 4 SPOT XX Ciel 2 129w UNAVAIL HIDE

ADD 6806 UP8 MPEG4 HD Tp 5 SPOT XX Ciel 2 129w UNAVAIL HIDE

ADD 6807 UP10 MPEG4 HD Tp 6 SPOT XX Ciel 2 129w UNAVAIL HIDE

ADD 6808 UP9 MPEG4 HD Tp 7 SPOT XX Ciel 2 129w UNAVAIL HIDE

ADD 6809 UP4 MPEG4 HD Tp 8 SPOT XX Ciel 2 129w UNAVAIL HIDE

ADD 6810 UP4 MPEG4 HD Tp 9 SPOT XX Ciel 2 129w UNAVAIL HIDE

ADD 6811 UP4 MPEG4 HD Tp 10 SPOT XX Ciel 2 129w UNAVAIL HIDE

ADD 6812 UP4 MPEG4 HD Tp 11 SPOT XX Ciel 2 129w UNAVAIL HIDE

ADD 6813 UP4 MPEG4 HD Tp 12 SPOT XX Ciel 2 129w UNAVAIL HIDE

ADD 6814 UP4 MPEG4 HD Tp 13 SPOT XX Ciel 2 129w UNAVAIL HIDE

ADD 6815 UP5 MPEG4 HD Tp 14 SPOT XX Ciel 2 129w UNAVAIL HIDE

ADD 6817 UP5 MPEG4 HD Tp 16 SPOT XX Ciel 2 129w UNAVAIL HIDE

ADD 6818 UP5 MPEG4 HD Tp 1 SPOT XX Ciel 2 129w UNAVAIL HIDE

ADD 6819 UP5 MPEG4 HD Tp 2 SPOT XX Ciel 2 129w UNAVAIL HIDE

ADD 6820 UP5 MPEG4 HD Tp 3 SPOT XX Ciel 2 129w UNAVAIL HIDE

ADD 6821 UP5 MPEG4 HD Tp 4 SPOT XX Ciel 2 129w UNAVAIL HIDE

ADD 6822 UP5 MPEG4 HD Tp 5 SPOT XX Ciel 2 129w UNAVAIL HIDE

ADD 6823 UP6 MPEG4 HD Tp 6 SPOT XX Ciel 2 129w UNAVAIL HIDE

ADD 6824 UP6 MPEG4 HD Tp 7 SPOT XX Ciel 2 129w UNAVAIL HIDE

ADD 6825 UP6 MPEG4 HD Tp 8 SPOT XX Ciel 2 129w UNAVAIL HIDE

ADD 6826 UP6 MPEG4 HD Tp 9 SPOT XX Ciel 2 129w UNAVAIL HIDE

ADD 6827 UP6 MPEG4 HD Tp 10 SPOT XX Ciel 2 129w UNAVAIL HIDE

ADD 6828 UP6 MPEG4 HD Tp 11 SPOT XX Ciel 2 129w UNAVAIL HIDE

ADD 6829 UP6 MPEG4 HD Tp 12 SPOT XX Ciel 2 129w UNAVAIL HIDE

ADD 6830 UP6 MPEG4 HD Tp 13 SPOT XX Ciel 2 129w UNAVAIL HIDE

ADD 6831 UP7 MPEG4 HD Tp 14 SPOT XX Ciel 2 129w UNAVAIL HIDE

ADD 6832 UP7 MPEG4 HD Tp 15 SPOT XX Ciel 2 129w UNAVAIL HIDE

ADD 6833 UP7 MPEG4 HD Tp 16 SPOT XX Ciel 2 129w UNAVAIL HIDE

ADD 6834 UP7 MPEG4 HD Tp 18 SPOT XX Ciel 2 129w UNAVAIL HIDE

ADD 6835 UP7 MPEG4 HD Tp 19 SPOT XX Ciel 2 129w UNAVAIL HIDE

ADD 6836 UP7 MPEG4 HD Tp 20 SPOT XX Ciel 2 129w UNAVAIL HIDE

ADD 6837 UP7 MPEG4 HD Tp 21 SPOT XX Ciel 2 129w UNAVAIL HIDE

ADD 6838 UP7 MPEG4 HD Tp 22 SPOT XX Ciel 2 129w UNAVAIL HIDE

ADD 6839 UP8 MPEG4 HD Tp 23 SPOT XX Ciel 2 129w UNAVAIL HIDE

ADD 6840 UP8 MPEG4 HD Tp 24 SPOT XX Ciel 2 129w UNAVAIL HIDE

ADD 6841 UP29 MPEG4 HD Tp 25 SPOT XX Ciel 2 129w UNAVAIL HIDE

ADD 6842 UP29 MPEG4 HD Tp 26 SPOT XX Ciel 2 129w UNAVAIL HIDE

ADD 6843 UP29 MPEG4 HD Tp 27 SPOT XX Ciel 2 129w UNAVAIL HIDE

ADD 6844 UP29 MPEG4 HD Tp 28 SPOT XX Ciel 2 129w UNAVAIL HIDE

ADD 6845 UP29 MPEG4 HD Tp 29 SPOT XX Ciel 2 129w UNAVAIL HIDE

ADD 6846 UP29 MPEG4 HD Tp 30 SPOT XX Ciel 2 129w UNAVAIL HIDE

ADD 6847 UP29 MPEG4 HD Tp 31 SPOT XX Ciel 2 129w UNAVAIL HIDE

ADD 6848 UP29 MPEG4 HD Tp 32 SPOT XX Ciel 2 129w UNAVAIL HIDE

ADD 6849 UP9 MPEG4 HD Tp 1 SPOT XX Ciel 2 129w UNAVAIL HIDE

ADD 6850 UP9 MPEG4 HD Tp 2 SPOT XX Ciel 2 129w UNAVAIL HIDE

ADD 6851 UP9 MPEG4 HD Tp 3 SPOT XX Ciel 2 129w UNAVAIL HIDE

ADD 6852 UP9 MPEG4 HD Tp 4 SPOT XX Ciel 2 129w UNAVAIL HIDE

ADD 6853 UP9 MPEG4 HD Tp 5 SPOT XX Ciel 2 129w UNAVAIL HIDE

ADD 6854 UP9 MPEG4 HD Tp 6 SPOT XX Ciel 2 129w UNAVAIL HIDE

ADD 6855 UP10 MPEG4 HD Tp 7 SPOT XX Ciel 2 129w UNAVAIL HIDE

ADD 6856 UP29 MPEG4 HD Tp 8 SPOT XX Ciel 2 129w UNAVAIL HIDE

ADD 6857 UP29 MPEG4 HD Tp 9 SPOT XX Ciel 2 129w UNAVAIL HIDE

ADD 6858 UP29 MPEG4 HD Tp 10 SPOT XX Ciel 2 129w UNAVAIL HIDE

ADD 6859 UP10 MPEG4 HD Tp 12 SPOT XX Ciel 2 129w UNAVAIL HIDE

ADD 6860 UP29 MPEG4 HD Tp 13 SPOT XX Ciel 2 129w UNAVAIL HIDE

ADD 6861 UP29 MPEG4 HD Tp 14 SPOT XX Ciel 2 129w UNAVAIL HIDE

ADD 6862 UP10 MPEG4 HD Tp 15 SPOT XX Ciel 2 129w UNAVAIL HIDE

ADD 6863 UP29 MPEG4 HD Tp 16 SPOT XX Ciel 2 129w UNAVAIL HIDE

ADD 6864 UP29 MPEG4 HD Tp 1 SPOT XX Ciel 2 129w UNAVAIL HIDE

ADD 6865 UP29 MPEG4 HD Tp 2 SPOT XX Ciel 2 129w UNAVAIL HIDE

ADD 6866 UP29 MPEG4 HD Tp 3 SPOT XX Ciel 2 129w UNAVAIL HIDE

ADD 6867 UP29 MPEG4 HD Tp 4 SPOT XX Ciel 2 129w UNAVAIL HIDE

ADD 6868 UP29 MPEG4 HD Tp 5 SPOT XX Ciel 2 129w UNAVAIL HIDE

ADD 6869 UP29 MPEG4 HD Tp 6 SPOT XX Ciel 2 129w UNAVAIL HIDE

ADD 6870 UP29 MPEG4 HD Tp 7 SPOT XX Ciel 2 129w UNAVAIL HIDE

ADD 6871 UP29 MPEG4 HD Tp 8 SPOT XX Ciel 2 129w UNAVAIL HIDE

ADD 6872 UP29 MPEG4 HD Tp 9 SPOT XX Ciel 2 129w UNAVAIL HIDE

ADD 6873 UP29 MPEG4 HD Tp 10 SPOT XX Ciel 2 129w UNAVAIL HIDE

ADD 6874 UP29 MPEG4 HD Tp 11 SPOT XX Ciel 2 129w UNAVAIL HIDE

ADD 6875 UP29 MPEG4 HD Tp 12 SPOT XX Ciel 2 129w UNAVAIL HIDE

ADD 6876 UP29 MPEG4 HD Tp 13 SPOT XX Ciel 2 129w UNAVAIL HIDE

ADD 6877 UP29 MPEG4 HD Tp 14 SPOT XX Ciel 2 129w UNAVAIL HIDE

ADD 6878 UP29 MPEG4 HD Tp 15 SPOT XX Ciel 2 129w UNAVAIL HIDE

ADD 6879 UP29 MPEG4 HD Tp 16 SPOT XX Ciel 2 129w UNAVAIL HIDE

ADD 6880 UP29 MPEG4 HD Tp 17 SPOT XX Ciel 2 129w UNAVAIL HIDE

ADD 6881 UP29 MPEG4 HD Tp 18 SPOT XX Ciel 2 129w UNAVAIL HIDE

ADD 6882 UP29 MPEG4 HD Tp 19 SPOT XX Ciel 2 129w UNAVAIL HIDE

ADD 6883 UP29 MPEG4 HD Tp 20 SPOT XX Ciel 2 129w UNAVAIL HIDE

ADD 6884 UP29 MPEG4 HD Tp 21 SPOT XX Ciel 2 129w UNAVAIL HIDE

ADD 6885 UP29 MPEG4 HD Tp 22 SPOT XX Ciel 2 129w UNAVAIL HIDE

ADD 6886 UP29 MPEG4 HD Tp 23 SPOT XX Ciel 2 129w UNAVAIL HIDE

ADD 6887 UP29 MPEG4 HD Tp 24 SPOT XX Ciel 2 129w UNAVAIL HIDE

ADD 6888 UP29 MPEG4 HD Tp 25 SPOT XX Ciel 2 129w UNAVAIL HIDE

ADD 6889 UP29 MPEG4 HD Tp 26 SPOT XX Ciel 2 129w UNAVAIL HIDE

ADD 6890 UP29 MPEG4 HD Tp 27 SPOT XX Ciel 2 129w UNAVAIL HIDE

ADD 6891 UP29 MPEG4 HD Tp 28 SPOT XX Ciel 2 129w UNAVAIL HIDE

ADD 6892 UP29 MPEG4 HD Tp 29 SPOT XX Ciel 2 129w UNAVAIL HIDE

ADD 6893 UP29 MPEG4 HD Tp 30 SPOT XX Ciel 2 129w UNAVAIL HIDE

ADD 6894 UP29 MPEG4 HD Tp 31 SPOT XX Ciel 2 129w UNAVAIL HIDE

ADD 6895 UP29 MPEG4 HD Tp 32 SPOT XX Ciel 2 129w UNAVAIL HIDE

ADD 6896 UP29 MPEG4 HD Tp 1 SPOT XX Ciel 2 129w UNAVAIL HIDE

ADD 6897 UP29 MPEG4 HD Tp 2 SPOT XX Ciel 2 129w UNAVAIL HIDE

ADD 6898 UP29 MPEG4 HD Tp 3 SPOT XX Ciel 2 129w UNAVAIL HIDE

ADD 6899 UP29 MPEG4 HD Tp 4 SPOT XX Ciel 2 129w UNAVAIL HIDE

ADD 6900 UP29 MPEG4 HD Tp 5 SPOT XX Ciel 2 129w UNAVAIL HIDE

ADD 6901 UP29 MPEG4 HD Tp 6 SPOT XX Ciel 2 129w UNAVAIL HIDE

ADD 6902 UP29 MPEG4 HD Tp 7 SPOT XX Ciel 2 129w UNAVAIL HIDE

ADD 6903 UP29 MPEG4 HD Tp 8 SPOT XX Ciel 2 129w UNAVAIL HIDE

ADD 6904 UP29 MPEG4 HD Tp 9 SPOT XX Ciel 2 129w UNAVAIL HIDE

ADD 6905 UP29 MPEG4 HD Tp 10 SPOT XX Ciel 2 129w UNAVAIL HIDE

ADD 6906 UP29 MPEG4 HD Tp 11 SPOT XX Ciel 2 129w UNAVAIL HIDE

ADD 6907 UP29 MPEG4 HD Tp 12 SPOT XX Ciel 2 129w UNAVAIL HIDE

ADD 6908 UP29 MPEG4 HD Tp 13 SPOT XX Ciel 2 129w UNAVAIL HIDE

ADD 6909 UP29 MPEG4 HD Tp 14 SPOT XX Ciel 2 129w UNAVAIL HIDE

ADD 6910 UP29 MPEG4 HD Tp 15 SPOT XX Ciel 2 129w UNAVAIL HIDE

ADD 6911 UP29 MPEG4 HD Tp 16 SPOT XX Ciel 2 129w UNAVAIL HIDE

ADD 6912 UP29 MPEG4 HD Tp 1 SPOT XX Ciel 2 129w UNAVAIL HIDE

ADD 6913 UP29 MPEG4 HD Tp 2 SPOT XX Ciel 2 129w UNAVAIL HIDE

ADD 6914 UP29 MPEG4 HD Tp 3 SPOT XX Ciel 2 129w UNAVAIL HIDE

ADD 6915 UP29 MPEG4 HD Tp 4 SPOT XX Ciel 2 129w UNAVAIL HIDE

ADD 6916 UP29 MPEG4 HD Tp 5 SPOT XX Ciel 2 129w UNAVAIL HIDE

ADD 6917 UP29 MPEG4 HD Tp 6 SPOT XX Ciel 2 129w UNAVAIL HIDE

ADD 6918 UP29 MPEG4 HD Tp 7 SPOT XX Ciel 2 129w UNAVAIL HIDE

ADD 6919 UP29 MPEG4 HD Tp 8 SPOT XX Ciel 2 129w UNAVAIL HIDE

ADD 6920 UP29 MPEG4 HD Tp 9 SPOT XX Ciel 2 129w UNAVAIL HIDE

ADD 6921 UP29 MPEG4 HD Tp 10 SPOT XX Ciel 2 129w UNAVAIL HIDE

ADD 6922 UP29 MPEG4 HD Tp 11 SPOT XX Ciel 2 129w UNAVAIL HIDE

ADD 6923 UP29 MPEG4 HD Tp 12 SPOT XX Ciel 2 129w UNAVAIL HIDE

ADD 6924 UP29 MPEG4 HD Tp 13 SPOT XX Ciel 2 129w UNAVAIL HIDE

ADD 6925 UP29 MPEG4 HD Tp 14 SPOT XX Ciel 2 129w UNAVAIL HIDE

ADD 6926 UP29 MPEG4 HD Tp 15 SPOT XX Ciel 2 129w UNAVAIL HIDE

ADD 6927 UP29 MPEG4 HD Tp 16 SPOT XX Ciel 2 129w UNAVAIL HIDE

ADD 6928 UP29 MPEG4 HD Tp 18 SPOT XX Ciel 2 129w UNAVAIL HIDE

ADD 6929 UP29 MPEG4 HD Tp 19 SPOT XX Ciel 2 129w UNAVAIL HIDE

ADD 6930 UP29 MPEG4 HD Tp 20 SPOT XX Ciel 2 129w UNAVAIL HIDE

ADD 6931 UP29 MPEG4 HD Tp 21 SPOT XX Ciel 2 129w UNAVAIL HIDE

ADD 6932 UP29 MPEG4 HD Tp 22 SPOT XX Ciel 2 129w UNAVAIL HIDE

ADD 6933 UP29 MPEG4 HD Tp 23 SPOT XX Ciel 2 129w UNAVAIL HIDE

ADD 6934 UP29 MPEG4 HD Tp 24 SPOT XX Ciel 2 129w UNAVAIL HIDE

ADD 6935 UP29 MPEG4 HD Tp 25 SPOT XX Ciel 2 129w UNAVAIL HIDE

ADD 6936 UP29 MPEG4 HD Tp 26 SPOT XX Ciel 2 129w UNAVAIL HIDE

ADD 6937 UP29 MPEG4 HD Tp 27 SPOT XX Ciel 2 129w UNAVAIL HIDE

ADD 6938 UP29 MPEG4 HD Tp 28 SPOT XX Ciel 2 129w UNAVAIL HIDE

ADD 6939 UP29 MPEG4 HD Tp 29 SPOT XX Ciel 2 129w UNAVAIL HIDE

ADD 6940 UP29 MPEG4 HD Tp 30 SPOT XX Ciel 2 129w UNAVAIL HIDE

ADD 6941 UP29 MPEG4 HD Tp 31 SPOT XX Ciel 2 129w UNAVAIL HIDE

ADD 6942 UP29 MPEG4 HD Tp 32 SPOT XX Ciel 2 129w UNAVAIL HIDE


----------



## JohnH (Apr 22, 2002)

* 74 CHANGE(S)*

CHNG 119 BIO MPEG2 SD Tp 5 EchoStar 11 110w AT250?
TO 119 BIO MPEG2 SD Tp 5 EchoStar 11 110w *AT250?* PREV

CHNG 119 BIO MPEG4 SD Tp 19 EchoStar 6 72.7w AT250?
TO 119 BIO MPEG4 SD Tp 19 EchoStar 6 72.7w *AT250?* PREV

CHNG 181 TOONW MPEG2 SD Tp 19 EchoStar 11 110w UNAVAIL HIDE
TO 181 TOONW MPEG2 SD Tp 19 EchoStar 11 110w *AT100?*

CHNG 181 TOONW MPEG4 SD Tp 1 EchoStar 6 72.7w UNAVAIL HIDE
TO 181 TOONW MPEG4 SD Tp 1 EchoStar 6 72.7w *AT100?*

CHNG 187 HMC MPEG2 SD Tp 1 EchoStar 11 110w AT250? PREV
TO 187 HMC MPEG2 SD Tp 1 EchoStar 11 110w *AT250?*

CHNG 187 HMC MPEG4 SD Tp 1 EchoStar 6 72.7w AT250? PREV
TO 187 HMC MPEG4 SD Tp 1 EchoStar 6 72.7w *AT250?*

CHNG 193 SCI MPEG2 SD Tp 11 EchoStar 11 110w AT250?
TO 193 SCI MPEG2 SD Tp 11 EchoStar 11 110w *AT250?* PREV

CHNG 193 SCI MPEG4 SD Tp 1 EchoStar 6 72.7w AT250?
TO 193 SCI MPEG4 SD Tp 1 EchoStar 6 72.7w *AT250?* PREV

CHNG 456 SPORT MPEG2 SD Tp 6 EchoStar 11 110w AT100?
TO 456 SPORT MPEG2 SD Tp 6 EchoStar 11 110w *AT100?* PREV

CHNG 456 SPORT MPEG4 SD Tp 21 EchoStar 6 72.7w AT100?
TO 456 SPORT MPEG4 SD Tp 21 EchoStar 6 72.7w *AT100?* PREV

CHNG 605 ANTEN MPEG2 SD Tp 18 EchoStar 3 61.5w AVAIL PREV
TO 605 ANTEN MPEG2 SD Tp 18 EchoStar 3 61.5w *AVAIL* HIDE

CHNG 605 ANTEN MPEG2 SD Tp 27 EchoStar 1 148w AVAIL PREV
TO 605 ANTEN MPEG2 SD Tp 27 EchoStar 1 148w *AVAIL* HIDE

CHNG 605 ANTEN MPEG2 SD Tp 20 Anik-F3 118.7w AVAIL PREV
TO 605 ANTEN MPEG2 SD Tp 20 Anik-F3 118.7w *AVAIL*

CHNG 608 ITVN MPEG2 SD Tp 8 EchoStar 3 61.5w AVAIL HIDE
TO 608 ITVN MPEG2 SD Tp 8 EchoStar 3 61.5w *AVAIL* PREV

CHNG 608 ITVN MPEG2 SD Tp 9 EchoStar 1 148w AVAIL HIDE
TO 608 ITVN MPEG2 SD Tp 9 EchoStar 1 148w *AVAIL* PREV

CHNG 610 SUNTV MPEG2 SD Tp 11 EchoStar 1 148w AVAIL HIDE
TO 610 SUNTV MPEG2 SD Tp 11 EchoStar 1 148w *AVAIL* PREV

CHNG 672 DANDA MPEG2 SD Tp 31 EchoStar 3 61.5w AVAIL PREV
TO 672 DANDA MPEG2 SD Tp 31 EchoStar 3 61.5w *AVAIL* HIDE

CHNG 672 DANDA MPEG2 SD Tp 29 EchoStar 1 148w AVAIL PREV
TO 672 DANDA MPEG2 SD Tp 29 EchoStar 1 148w *AVAIL* HIDE

CHNG 672 DANDA MPEG2 SD Tp 23 Anik-F3 118.7w AVAIL PREV
TO 672 DANDA MPEG2 SD Tp 23 Anik-F3 118.7w *AVAIL*

CHNG 716 STAR+ MPEG2 SD Tp 8 EchoStar 3 61.5w AVAIL PREV
TO 716 STAR+ MPEG2 SD Tp 8 EchoStar 3 61.5w *AVAIL*

CHNG 716 STAR+ MPEG2 SD Tp 17 Anik-F3 118.7w AVAIL PREV
TO 716 STAR+ MPEG2 SD Tp 17 Anik-F3 118.7w *AVAIL*

CHNG 727 VIDIT MPEG2 SD Tp 29 Anik-F3 118.7w AVAIL
TO 727 VIDIT MPEG2 SD Tp 29 Anik-F3 118.7w *AVAIL* PREV

CHNG 736 ITVN MPEG2 SD Tp 28 Anik-F3 118.7w AVAIL
TO 736 ITVN MPEG2 SD Tp 28 Anik-F3 118.7w *AVAIL* PREV

CHNG 749 RKINO MPEG2 SD Tp 27 Anik-F3 118.7w AVAIL
TO 749 RKINO MPEG2 SD Tp 27 Anik-F3 118.7w *AVAIL* PREV

CHNG 750 EKSHY MPEG2 SD Tp 24 Anik-F3 118.7w UNAVAIL HIDE
TO 750 EKSHY MPEG2 SD Tp 24 Anik-F3 118.7w *AVAIL*

CHNG 752 EURCH MPEG2 SD Tp 7 Anik-F3 118.7w AVAIL PREV
TO 752 EURCH MPEG2 SD Tp 7 Anik-F3 118.7w *AVAIL*

CHNG 755 BVISN MPEG2 SD Tp 24 Anik-F3 118.7w UNAVAIL HIDE
TO 755 BVISN MPEG2 SD Tp 24 Anik-F3 118.7w *AVAIL*

CHNG 757 TVSLZ MPEG2 SD Tp 22 Anik-F3 118.7w UNAVAIL HIDE
TO 757 TVSLZ MPEG2 SD Tp 22 Anik-F3 118.7w *AVAIL*

CHNG 771 NORST MPEG2 SD Tp 26 Anik-F3 118.7w AVAIL
TO 771 NORST MPEG2 SD Tp 26 Anik-F3 118.7w *AVAIL* PREV

CHNG 773 IQRAA MPEG2 SD Tp 22 Anik-F3 118.7w AVAIL
TO 773 IQRAA MPEG2 SD Tp 22 Anik-F3 118.7w *AVAIL* PREV

CHNG 782 IQRAA MPEG2 SD Tp 8 EchoStar 3 61.5w AVAIL HIDE
TO 782 IQRAA MPEG2 SD Tp 8 EchoStar 3 61.5w *AVAIL* PREV

CHNG 782 IQRAA MPEG2 SD Tp 9 EchoStar 1 148w AVAIL HIDE
TO 782 IQRAA MPEG2 SD Tp 9 EchoStar 1 148w *AVAIL* PREV

CHNG 783 NORST MPEG2 SD Tp 12 EchoStar 3 61.5w AVAIL
TO 783 NORST MPEG2 SD Tp 12 EchoStar 3 61.5w *AVAIL* PREV

CHNG 783 NORST MPEG2 SD Tp 11 EchoStar 1 148w AVAIL
TO 783 NORST MPEG2 SD Tp 11 EchoStar 1 148w *AVAIL* PREV

CHNG 795 SUNTV MPEG2 SD Tp 29 Anik-F3 118.7w AVAIL HIDE
TO 795 SUNTV MPEG2 SD Tp 29 Anik-F3 118.7w *AVAIL* PREV

CHNG 800 SURYA MPEG2 SD Tp 7 Anik-F3 118.7w AVAIL PREV
TO 800 SURYA MPEG2 SD Tp 7 Anik-F3 118.7w *AVAIL*

CHNG 803 UDAYA MPEG2 SD Tp 17 Anik-F3 118.7w AVAIL PREV
TO 803 UDAYA MPEG2 SD Tp 17 Anik-F3 118.7w *AVAIL*

CHNG 805 RTV MPEG2 SD Tp 3 Anik-F3 118.7w AVAIL PREV
TO 805 RTV MPEG2 SD Tp 3 Anik-F3 118.7w *AVAIL*

CHNG 812 MH1 MPEG2 SD Tp 24 Anik-F3 118.7w AVAIL PREV
TO 812 MH1 MPEG2 SD Tp 24 Anik-F3 118.7w *AVAIL*

CHNG 903 AAGTV MPEG2 SD Tp 31 EchoStar 3 61.5w AVAIL PREV
TO 903 AAGTV MPEG2 SD Tp 31 EchoStar 3 61.5w *AVAIL*

CHNG 903 AAGTV MPEG2 SD Tp 7 Anik-F3 118.7w AVAIL PREV
TO 903 AAGTV MPEG2 SD Tp 7 Anik-F3 118.7w *AVAIL*

CHNG 5421 CSTNO MPEG4 HD Tp 27 EchoStar 5 129w UNAVAIL HIDE HD MAP 421
TO 5421 CSTNO MPEG4 HD Tp 27 EchoStar 5 129w SPORT? HIDE HD MAP 421

CHNG 6318 WCVB{BOSTON, MA} MPEG4 HD Tp 5 Spot 16 Rainbow 1 61.5w AVAIL HIDE MAP 5
TO 6318 WCVB{BOSTON, MA} MPEG4 HD Tp 5 Spot 16 Rainbow 1 61.5w *AVAIL* HIDE HD MAP 5

CHNG 6319 WBZ{BOSTON, MA} MPEG4 HD Tp 5 Spot 16 Rainbow 1 61.5w AVAIL HIDE MAP 4
TO 6319 WBZ{BOSTON, MA} MPEG4 HD Tp 5 Spot 16 Rainbow 1 61.5w *AVAIL* HIDE HD MAP 4

CHNG 6320 WHDH{BOSTON, MA} MPEG4 HD Tp 5 Spot 16 Rainbow 1 61.5w AVAIL HIDE MAP 7
TO 6320 WHDH{BOSTON, MA} MPEG4 HD Tp 5 Spot 16 Rainbow 1 61.5w *AVAIL* HIDE HD MAP 7

CHNG 6321 WFXT{BOSTON, MA} MPEG4 HD Tp 5 Spot 16 Rainbow 1 61.5w AVAIL HIDE MAP 25
TO 6321 WFXT{BOSTON, MA} MPEG4 HD Tp 5 Spot 16 Rainbow 1 61.5w *AVAIL* HIDE HD MAP 25

CHNG 8770 WCVB{BOSTON, MA} MPEG2 SD Tp 26 Spot 4 EchoStar 10 110w AVAIL HIDE MAP2 5
TO 8770 WCVB{BOSTON, MA} MPEG2 SD Tp 26 Spot 4 EchoStar 10 110w *AVAIL* HIDE MAP 5

CHNG 8771 WBZ{BOSTON, MA} MPEG2 SD Tp 26 Spot 4 EchoStar 10 110w AVAIL HIDE MAP2 4
TO 8771 WBZ{BOSTON, MA} MPEG2 SD Tp 26 Spot 4 EchoStar 10 110w *AVAIL* HIDE MAP 4

CHNG 8772 WHDH{BOSTON, MA} MPEG2 SD Tp 26 Spot 4 EchoStar 10 110w AVAIL HIDE MAP2 7
TO 8772 WHDH{BOSTON, MA} MPEG2 SD Tp 26 Spot 4 EchoStar 10 110w *AVAIL* HIDE MAP 7

CHNG 8773 WFXT{BOSTON, MA} MPEG2 SD Tp 26 Spot 4 EchoStar 10 110w AVAIL HIDE MAP2 25
TO 8773 WFXT{BOSTON, MA} MPEG2 SD Tp 26 Spot 4 EchoStar 10 110w *AVAIL* HIDE MAP 25

CHNG 8774 WLVI{CAMBRIDGE, MA} MPEG4 SD Tp 5 Spot 16 Rainbow 1 61.5w AVAIL HIDE MAP2 56
TO 8774 WLVI{CAMBRIDGE, MA} MPEG4 SD Tp 5 Spot 16 Rainbow 1 61.5w *AVAIL* HIDE MAP 56

CHNG 8774 WLVI{CAMBRIDGE, MA} MPEG2 SD Tp 26 Spot 4 EchoStar 10 110w AVAIL HIDE MAP2 56
TO 8774 WLVI{CAMBRIDGE, MA} MPEG2 SD Tp 26 Spot 4 EchoStar 10 110w *AVAIL* HIDE MAP 56

CHNG 8775 WSBK{BOSTON, MA} MPEG2 SD Tp 20 EchoStar 7 119w AT200? HIDE MAP2 38
TO 8775 WSBK{BOSTON, MA} MPEG2 SD Tp 20 EchoStar 7 119w *AT200?* HIDE MAP 38

CHNG 8775 WSBK{BOSTON, MA} MPEG4 SD Tp 5 Spot 16 Rainbow 1 61.5w AT200? HIDE MAP2 38
TO 8775 WSBK{BOSTON, MA} MPEG4 SD Tp 5 Spot 16 Rainbow 1 61.5w *AT200?* HIDE MAP 38

CHNG 8776 WGBH{BOSTON, MA} MPEG4 SD Tp 5 Spot 16 Rainbow 1 61.5w AVAIL HIDE MAP2 2
TO 8776 WGBH{BOSTON, MA} MPEG4 SD Tp 5 Spot 16 Rainbow 1 61.5w *AVAIL* HIDE MAP 2

CHNG 8776 WGBH{BOSTON, MA} MPEG2 SD Tp 18 Spot 4 EchoStar 10 110w AVAIL HIDE MAP2 2
TO 8776 WGBH{BOSTON, MA} MPEG2 SD Tp 18 Spot 4 EchoStar 10 110w *AVAIL* HIDE MAP 2

CHNG 8777 WZMY{DERRY, NH} MPEG4 SD Tp 5 Spot 16 Rainbow 1 61.5w AVAIL HIDE MAP2 50
TO 8777 WZMY{DERRY, NH} MPEG4 SD Tp 5 Spot 16 Rainbow 1 61.5w *AVAIL* HIDE MAP 50

CHNG 8777 WZMY{DERRY, NH} MPEG2 SD Tp 26 Spot 4 EchoStar 10 110w AVAIL HIDE MAP2 50
TO 8777 WZMY{DERRY, NH} MPEG2 SD Tp 26 Spot 4 EchoStar 10 110w *AVAIL* HIDE MAP 50

CHNG 8778 WUNI{WORCESTER, MA} MPEG4 SD Tp 5 Spot 16 Rainbow 1 61.5w AVAIL HIDE MAP2 27
TO 8778 WUNI{WORCESTER, MA} MPEG4 SD Tp 5 Spot 16 Rainbow 1 61.5w *AVAIL* HIDE MAP 27

CHNG 8778 WUNI{WORCESTER, MA} MPEG2 SD Tp 26 Spot 4 EchoStar 10 110w AVAIL HIDE MAP2 27
TO 8778 WUNI{WORCESTER, MA} MPEG2 SD Tp 26 Spot 4 EchoStar 10 110w *AVAIL* HIDE MAP 27

CHNG 8779 WNEU{MERRIMACK, NH} MPEG4 SD Tp 5 Spot 16 Rainbow 1 61.5w AVAIL HIDE MAP2 60
TO 8779 WNEU{MERRIMACK, NH} MPEG4 SD Tp 5 Spot 16 Rainbow 1 61.5w *AVAIL* HIDE MAP 60

CHNG 8779 WNEU{MERRIMACK, NH} MPEG2 SD Tp 26 Spot 4 EchoStar 10 110w AVAIL HIDE MAP2 60
TO 8779 WNEU{MERRIMACK, NH} MPEG2 SD Tp 26 Spot 4 EchoStar 10 110w *AVAIL* HIDE MAP 60

CHNG 8780 WUTF{MARLBOROUGH, MA} MPEG4 SD Tp 5 Spot 16 Rainbow 1 61.5w AVAIL HIDE MAP2 66
TO 8780 WUTF{MARLBOROUGH, MA} MPEG4 SD Tp 5 Spot 16 Rainbow 1 61.5w *AVAIL* HIDE MAP 66

CHNG 8780 WUTF{MARLBOROUGH, MA} MPEG2 SD Tp 26 Spot 4 EchoStar 10 110w AVAIL HIDE MAP2 66
TO 8780 WUTF{MARLBOROUGH, MA} MPEG2 SD Tp 26 Spot 4 EchoStar 10 110w *AVAIL* HIDE MAP 66

CHNG 8781 WENH{DURHAM, NH} MPEG4 SD Tp 9 Spot 16 Rainbow 1 61.5w AVAIL HIDE MAP2 11
TO 8781  WENH{DURHAM, NH} MPEG4 SD Tp 9 Spot 16 Rainbow 1 61.5w *AVAIL* HIDE MAP 11

CHNG 8781 WENH{DURHAM, NH} MPEG2 SD Tp 26 Spot 4 EchoStar 10 110w AVAIL HIDE MAP2 11
 TO 8781 WENH{DURHAM, NH} MPEG2 SD Tp 26 Spot 4 EchoStar 10 110w *AVAIL* HIDE MAP 11

CHNG 8782 WGBX{BOSTON, MA} MPEG4 SD Tp 9 Spot 16 Rainbow 1 61.5w AVAIL HIDE MAP2 44
TO 8782 WGBX{BOSTON, MA} MPEG4 SD Tp 9 Spot 16 Rainbow 1 61.5w *AVAIL* HIDE MAP 44

CHNG 8782 WGBX{BOSTON, MA} MPEG2 SD Tp 26 Spot 4 EchoStar 10 110w AVAIL HIDE MAP2 44
TO 8782 WGBX{BOSTON, MA} MPEG2 SD Tp 26 Spot 4 EchoStar 10 110w *AVAIL* HIDE MAP 44

CHNG 8784 WMUR{MANCHESTER, NH} MPEG4 SD Tp 9 Spot 16 Rainbow 1 61.5w AVAIL HIDE MAP2 9
TO 8784 WMUR{MANCHESTER, NH} MPEG4 SD Tp 9 Spot 16 Rainbow 1 61.5w *AVAIL* HIDE MAP 9

CHNG 8784 WMUR{MANCHESTER, NH} MPEG2 SD Tp 26 Spot 4 EchoStar 10 110w AVAIL HIDE MAP2 9
TO 8784 WMUR{MANCHESTER, NH} MPEG2 SD Tp 26 Spot 4 EchoStar 10 110w *AVAIL* HIDE MAP 9

CHNG 8785 WWDP{NORWELL, MA} MPEG4 SD Tp 9 Spot 16 Rainbow 1 61.5w AVAIL HIDE MAP2 46
TO 8785 WWDP{NORWELL, MA} MPEG4 SD Tp 9 Spot 16 Rainbow 1 61.5w *AVAIL* HIDE MAP 46

CHNG 8785 WWDP{NORWELL, MA} MPEG2 SD Tp 18 Spot 4 EchoStar 10 110w AVAIL HIDE MAP2 46
TO 8785 WWDP{NORWELL, MA} MPEG2 SD Tp 18 Spot 4 EchoStar 10 110w *AVAIL* HIDE MAP 46

CHNG 9319 WMAKD{KNOXVILLE, TN} MPEG4 SD Tp 7 Spot 17 Rainbow 1 61.5w UNAVAIL HIDE MAP2 7
TO 9319 WMAKD{KNOXVILLE, TN} MPEG4 SD Tp 7 Spot 17 Rainbow 1 61.5w *AVAIL* HIDE MAP2 7

CHNG 9319 WMAKD{KNOXVILLE, TN} MPEG2 SD Tp 12 Spot 10 EchoStar 10 110w UNAVAIL HIDE MAP2 7
TO 9319 WMAKD{KNOXVILLE, TN} MPEG2 SD Tp 12 Spot 10 EchoStar 10 110w *AVAIL* HIDE MAP2 7

* 11 DELETE(S)*

DEL 895 CHILR MPEG2 SD Tp 1 EchoStar 11 110w AVAIL

DEL 5375 TMP10 MPEG4 HD Tp 16 EchoStar 3 61.5w UNAVAIL HIDE MAP 151

DEL 5375 TMP10 MPEG4 HD Tp 13 EchoStar 5 129w UNAVAIL HIDE MAP 151

DEL 5376 TMP11 MPEG4 HD Tp 16 EchoStar 3 61.5w UNAVAIL HIDE MAP 401

DEL 5376 TMP11 MPEG4 HD Tp 13 EchoStar 5 129w UNAVAIL HIDE MAP 401

DEL 5377 TMP12 MPEG4 HD Tp 16 EchoStar 3 61.5w UNAVAIL HIDE

DEL 5377 TMP12 MPEG4 HD Tp 13 EchoStar 5 129w UNAVAIL HIDE

DEL 6201 TNT MPEG2 HD Tp 7 EchoStar 11 110w AVAIL HIDE

DEL 6202 HDNMV MPEG2 HD Tp 7 EchoStar 11 110w AVAIL HIDE

DEL 6203 ESPN MPEG2 HD Tp 7 EchoStar 11 110w AVAIL HIDE

DEL 6204 HDNET MPEG2 HD Tp 7 EchoStar 11 110w AVAIL HIDE


----------



## JohnH (Apr 22, 2002)

Transponder Changes

Add New Tid 4001 8psk Sr 21500 Fec 2/3

Add New Tid 4002 8psk Sr 21500 Fec 2/3

Add New Tid 4003 8psk Sr 21500 Fec 2/3

Add New Tid 4004 8psk Sr 21500 Fec 2/3

Add New Tid 4005 8psk Sr 21500 Fec 2/3

Add New Tid 4006 8psk Sr 21500 Fec 2/3

Add New Tid 4007 8psk Sr 21500 Fec 2/3

Add New Tid 4008 8psk Sr 21500 Fec 2/3

Add New Tid 4009 8psk Sr 21500 Fec 2/3

Add New Tid 4010 8psk Sr 21500 Fec 2/3

Add New Tid 4011 8psk Sr 21500 Fec 2/3

Add New Tid 4012 8psk Sr 21500 Fec 2/3

Add New Tid 4013 8psk Sr 21500 Fec 2/3

Add New Tid 4014 8psk Sr 21500 Fec 2/3

Add New Tid 4015 Qpsk Sr 20000 Fec 7/8

Add New Tid 4016 8psk Sr 21500 Fec 2/3

Add New Tid 4101 8psk Sr 21500 Fec 2/3

Add New Tid 4102 8psk Sr 21500 Fec 2/3

Add New Tid 4103 8psk Sr 21500 Fec 2/3

Add New Tid 4104 8psk Sr 21500 Fec 2/3

Add New Tid 4105 8psk Sr 21500 Fec 2/3

Add New Tid 4106 8psk Sr 21500 Fec 2/3

Add New Tid 4107 8psk Sr 21500 Fec 2/3

Add New Tid 4108 8psk Sr 21500 Fec 2/3

Add New Tid 4109 8psk Sr 21500 Fec 2/3

Add New Tid 4110 8psk Sr 21500 Fec 2/3

Add New Tid 4111 8psk Sr 21500 Fec 2/3

Add New Tid 4112 8psk Sr 21500 Fec 2/3

Add New Tid 4113 8psk Sr 21500 Fec 2/3

Add New Tid 4114 8psk Sr 21500 Fec 2/3

Add New Tid 4115 8psk Sr 21500 Fec 2/3

Add New Tid 4116 8psk Sr 21500 Fec 2/3

Add New Tid 4172 8psk Sr 21500 Fec 2/3

Add New Tid 4173 8psk Sr 21500 Fec 2/3

Add New Tid 4174 8psk Sr 21500 Fec 2/3

Add New Tid 4175 8psk Sr 21500 Fec 2/3

Add New Tid 4176 8psk Sr 21500 Fec 2/3

Add New Tid 4177 8psk Sr 21500 Fec 2/3

Add New Tid 4178 8psk Sr 21500 Fec 2/3

Add New Tid 4179 8psk Sr 21500 Fec 2/3

Add New Tid 4180 8psk Sr 21500 Fec 2/3

Add New Tid 4181 8psk Sr 21500 Fec 2/3

Add New Tid 4182 8psk Sr 21500 Fec 2/3

Add New Tid 4183 8psk Sr 21500 Fec 2/3

Add New Tid 4184 8psk Sr 21500 Fec 2/3

Add New Tid 4185 8psk Sr 21500 Fec 2/3

Add New Tid 4186 8psk Sr 21500 Fec 2/3

Add New Tid 4201 8psk Sr 21500 Fec 2/3

Add New Tid 4202 8psk Sr 21500 Fec 2/3

Add New Tid 4203 8psk Sr 21500 Fec 2/3

Add New Tid 4204 8psk Sr 21500 Fec 2/3

Add New Tid 4205 8psk Sr 21500 Fec 2/3

Add New Tid 4206 8psk Sr 21500 Fec 2/3

Add New Tid 4207 8psk Sr 21500 Fec 2/3

Add New Tid 4208 8psk Sr 21500 Fec 2/3

Add New Tid 4209 8psk Sr 21500 Fec 2/3

Add New Tid 4210 8psk Sr 21500 Fec 2/3

Add New Tid 4212 8psk Sr 21500 Fec 2/3

Add New Tid 4213 8psk Sr 21500 Fec 2/3

Add New Tid 4214 8psk Sr 21500 Fec 2/3

Add New Tid 4215 8psk Sr 21500 Fec 2/3

Add New Tid 4216 8psk Sr 21500 Fec 2/3

Add New Tid 4301 8psk Sr 21500 Fec 2/3

Add New Tid 4302 8psk Sr 21500 Fec 2/3

Add New Tid 4303 8psk Sr 21500 Fec 2/3

Add New Tid 4304 8psk Sr 21500 Fec 2/3

Add New Tid 4305 8psk Sr 21500 Fec 2/3

Add New Tid 4306 8psk Sr 21500 Fec 2/3

Add New Tid 4307 8psk Sr 21500 Fec 2/3

Add New Tid 4308 8psk Sr 21500 Fec 2/3

Add New Tid 4309 8psk Sr 21500 Fec 2/3

Add New Tid 4310 8psk Sr 21500 Fec 2/3

Add New Tid 4311 8psk Sr 21500 Fec 2/3

Add New Tid 4312 8psk Sr 21500 Fec 2/3

Add New Tid 4313 8psk Sr 21500 Fec 2/3

Add New Tid 4314 8psk Sr 21500 Fec 2/3

Add New Tid 4315 8psk Sr 21500 Fec 2/3

Add New Tid 4316 8psk Sr 21500 Fec 2/3

Add New Tid 4371 8psk Sr 21500 Fec 2/3

Add New Tid 4372 8psk Sr 21500 Fec 2/3

Add New Tid 4373 8psk Sr 21500 Fec 2/3

Add New Tid 4374 8psk Sr 21500 Fec 2/3

Add New Tid 4375 8psk Sr 21500 Fec 2/3

Add New Tid 4376 8psk Sr 21500 Fec 2/3

Add New Tid 4377 8psk Sr 21500 Fec 2/3

Add New Tid 4378 8psk Sr 21500 Fec 2/3

Add New Tid 4379 8psk Sr 21500 Fec 2/3

Add New Tid 4380 8psk Sr 21500 Fec 2/3

Add New Tid 4381 8psk Sr 21500 Fec 2/3

Add New Tid 4382 8psk Sr 21500 Fec 2/3

Add New Tid 4383 8psk Sr 21500 Fec 2/3

Add New Tid 4384 8psk Sr 21500 Fec 2/3

Add New Tid 4385 8psk Sr 21500 Fec 2/3

Add New Tid 4386 8psk Sr 21500 Fec 2/3

Add New Tid 4401 8psk Sr 21500 Fec 2/3

Add New Tid 4402 8psk Sr 21500 Fec 2/3

Add New Tid 4403 8psk Sr 21500 Fec 2/3

Add New Tid 4404 8psk Sr 21500 Fec 2/3

Add New Tid 4405 8psk Sr 21500 Fec 2/3

Add New Tid 4406 8psk Sr 21500 Fec 2/3

Add New Tid 4407 8psk Sr 21500 Fec 2/3

Add New Tid 4408 8psk Sr 21500 Fec 2/3

Add New Tid 4409 8psk Sr 21500 Fec 2/3

Add New Tid 4410 8psk Sr 21500 Fec 2/3

Add New Tid 4411 8psk Sr 21500 Fec 2/3

Add New Tid 4412 8psk Sr 21500 Fec 2/3

Add New Tid 4413 8psk Sr 21500 Fec 2/3

Add New Tid 4414 8psk Sr 21500 Fec 2/3

Add New Tid 4415 8psk Sr 21500 Fec 2/3

Add New Tid 4416 8psk Sr 21500 Fec 2/3

Add New Tid 4501 8psk Sr 21500 Fec 2/3

Add New Tid 4502 8psk Sr 21500 Fec 2/3

Add New Tid 4503 8psk Sr 21500 Fec 2/3

Add New Tid 4504 8psk Sr 21500 Fec 2/3

Add New Tid 4505 8psk Sr 21500 Fec 2/3

Add New Tid 4506 8psk Sr 21500 Fec 2/3

Add New Tid 4507 8psk Sr 21500 Fec 2/3

Add New Tid 4508 8psk Sr 21500 Fec 2/3

Add New Tid 4509 8psk Sr 21500 Fec 2/3

Add New Tid 4510 8psk Sr 21500 Fec 2/3

Add New Tid 4511 8psk Sr 21500 Fec 2/3

Add New Tid 4512 8psk Sr 21500 Fec 2/3

Add New Tid 4513 8psk Sr 21500 Fec 2/3

Add New Tid 4514 8psk Sr 21500 Fec 2/3

Add New Tid 4515 8psk Sr 21500 Fec 2/3

Add New Tid 4516 8psk Sr 21500 Fec 2/3

Add New Tid 4572 8psk Sr 21500 Fec 2/3

Add New Tid 4573 8psk Sr 21500 Fec 2/3

Add New Tid 4574 8psk Sr 21500 Fec 2/3

Add New Tid 4575 8psk Sr 21500 Fec 2/3

Add New Tid 4576 8psk Sr 21500 Fec 2/3

Add New Tid 4577 8psk Sr 21500 Fec 2/3

Add New Tid 4578 8psk Sr 21500 Fec 2/3

Add New Tid 4579 8psk Sr 21500 Fec 2/3

Add New Tid 4580 8psk Sr 21500 Fec 2/3

Add New Tid 4581 8psk Sr 21500 Fec 2/3

Add New Tid 4582 8psk Sr 21500 Fec 2/3

Add New Tid 4583 8psk Sr 21500 Fec 2/3

Add New Tid 4584 8psk Sr 21500 Fec 2/3

Add New Tid 4585 8psk Sr 21500 Fec 2/3

Add New Tid 4586 8psk Sr 21500 Fec 2/3

232 Change(s) 5955 Channels In The System


----------



## TNGTony (Mar 23, 2002)

Thanks John. The question now is "where are these new transponders?"



See ya
Tony


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

In System Tables only as just numbers.


----------



## JohnH (Apr 22, 2002)

TNGTony said:


> Thanks John. The question now is "where are these new transponders?"
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Upcoming on your friendly Ciel-2 satellite.


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

Placeholders.

[Bad luck to name unborn sat]


----------



## JohnH (Apr 22, 2002)

P Smith said:


> [Bad luck to name unborn sat]


Please, no politics.


----------



## Allen Noland (Apr 23, 2002)

It is getting close, launching December 10th at 08:43 EST


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

*Warning !

ViP211 lost switch matrix data after the massive update of System Tables ! Only 119W shown there. 
If you'll check your Guide you'll not see any other channels - only from 119W !*


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

TNGTony said:


> Thanks John. The question now is "where are these new transponders?"


I have an educated guess (beyond 4xxx = Ciel-2). 
2nd digit is uplink center (like E10 and E12).
40xx=Colorado
41xx=Arizona
42xx=Spokane
43xx=Texas
44xx=Monee
45xx=Mt Jackson
Then the remaining XX is the uplink transponder 1-16 (downlinked to 1-16) or 71-86 (uplinked on 17-32 and downlinked to 1-16) from each center.

Sound educated enough? I'll update http://jameslong.name/e-spots.html (2/3rds down the page) later today and see what is plausible. (I'll probably break that chart to a new page at that time.)


----------



## JohnH (Apr 22, 2002)

MPEG2 HDs are listed Off Air 3 to 5 AM ET.


----------



## JohnH (Apr 22, 2002)

*UPLINK ACTIVITY: SAMPLE TAKEN 12-03-2008 17:07:00 TO 12-03-2008 17:08:06 ET*


* 141 DELETE(S)*

DEL 6206 HDTHR MPEG2 HD Tp 13 EchoStar 11 110w AVAIL HIDE

DEL 6802 UP2 MPEG4 HD Tp 1 SPOT XX Ciel 2 129w UNAVAIL HIDE

DEL 6803 UP3 MPEG4 HD Tp 2 SPOT XX Ciel 2 129w UNAVAIL HIDE

DEL 6804 UP7 MPEG4 HD Tp 3 SPOT XX Ciel 2 129w UNAVAIL HIDE

DEL 6805 UP4 MPEG4 HD Tp 4 SPOT XX Ciel 2 129w UNAVAIL HIDE

DEL 6806 UP8 MPEG4 HD Tp 5 SPOT XX Ciel 2 129w UNAVAIL HIDE

DEL 6807 UP10 MPEG4 HD Tp 6 SPOT XX Ciel 2 129w UNAVAIL HIDE

DEL 6808 UP9 MPEG4 HD Tp 7 SPOT XX Ciel 2 129w UNAVAIL HIDE

DEL 6809 UP4 MPEG4 HD Tp 8 SPOT XX Ciel 2 129w UNAVAIL HIDE

DEL 6810 UP4 MPEG4 HD Tp 9 SPOT XX Ciel 2 129w UNAVAIL HIDE

DEL 6811 UP4 MPEG4 HD Tp 10 SPOT XX Ciel 2 129w UNAVAIL HIDE

DEL 6812 UP4 MPEG4 HD Tp 11 SPOT XX Ciel 2 129w UNAVAIL HIDE

DEL 6813 UP4 MPEG4 HD Tp 12 SPOT XX Ciel 2 129w UNAVAIL HIDE

DEL 6814 UP4 MPEG4 HD Tp 13 SPOT XX Ciel 2 129w UNAVAIL HIDE

DEL 6815 UP5 MPEG4 HD Tp 14 SPOT XX Ciel 2 129w UNAVAIL HIDE

DEL 6817 UP5 MPEG4 HD Tp 16 SPOT XX Ciel 2 129w UNAVAIL HIDE

DEL 6818 UP5 MPEG4 HD Tp 1 SPOT XX Ciel 2 129w UNAVAIL HIDE

DEL 6819 UP5 MPEG4 HD Tp 2 SPOT XX Ciel 2 129w UNAVAIL HIDE

DEL 6820 UP5 MPEG4 HD Tp 3 SPOT XX Ciel 2 129w UNAVAIL HIDE

DEL 6821 UP5 MPEG4 HD Tp 4 SPOT XX Ciel 2 129w UNAVAIL HIDE

DEL 6822 UP5 MPEG4 HD Tp 5 SPOT XX Ciel 2 129w UNAVAIL HIDE

DEL 6823 UP6 MPEG4 HD Tp 6 SPOT XX Ciel 2 129w UNAVAIL HIDE

DEL 6824 UP6 MPEG4 HD Tp 7 SPOT XX Ciel 2 129w UNAVAIL HIDE

DEL 6825 UP6 MPEG4 HD Tp 8 SPOT XX Ciel 2 129w UNAVAIL HIDE

DEL 6826 UP6 MPEG4 HD Tp 9 SPOT XX Ciel 2 129w UNAVAIL HIDE

DEL 6827 UP6 MPEG4 HD Tp 10 SPOT XX Ciel 2 129w UNAVAIL HIDE

DEL 6828 UP6 MPEG4 HD Tp 11 SPOT XX Ciel 2 129w UNAVAIL HIDE

DEL 6829 UP6 MPEG4 HD Tp 12 SPOT XX Ciel 2 129w UNAVAIL HIDE

DEL 6830 UP6 MPEG4 HD Tp 13 SPOT XX Ciel 2 129w UNAVAIL HIDE

DEL 6831 UP7 MPEG4 HD Tp 14 SPOT XX Ciel 2 129w UNAVAIL HIDE

DEL 6832 UP7 MPEG4 HD Tp 15 SPOT XX Ciel 2 129w UNAVAIL HIDE

DEL 6833 UP7 MPEG4 HD Tp 16 SPOT XX Ciel 2 129w UNAVAIL HIDE

DEL 6834 UP7 MPEG4 HD Tp 18 SPOT XX Ciel 2 129w UNAVAIL HIDE

DEL 6835 UP7 MPEG4 HD Tp 19 SPOT XX Ciel 2 129w UNAVAIL HIDE

DEL 6836 UP7 MPEG4 HD Tp 20 SPOT XX Ciel 2 129w UNAVAIL HIDE

DEL 6837 UP7 MPEG4 HD Tp 21 SPOT XX Ciel 2 129w UNAVAIL HIDE

DEL 6838 UP7 MPEG4 HD Tp 22 SPOT XX Ciel 2 129w UNAVAIL HIDE

DEL 6839 UP8 MPEG4 HD Tp 23 SPOT XX Ciel 2 129w UNAVAIL HIDE

DEL 6840 UP8 MPEG4 HD Tp 24 SPOT XX Ciel 2 129w UNAVAIL HIDE

DEL 6841 UP29 MPEG4 HD Tp 25 SPOT XX Ciel 2 129w UNAVAIL HIDE

DEL 6842 UP29 MPEG4 HD Tp 26 SPOT XX Ciel 2 129w UNAVAIL HIDE

DEL 6843 UP29 MPEG4 HD Tp 27 SPOT XX Ciel 2 129w UNAVAIL HIDE

DEL 6844 UP29 MPEG4 HD Tp 28 SPOT XX Ciel 2 129w UNAVAIL HIDE

DEL 6845 UP29 MPEG4 HD Tp 29 SPOT XX Ciel 2 129w UNAVAIL HIDE

DEL 6846 UP29 MPEG4 HD Tp 30 SPOT XX Ciel 2 129w UNAVAIL HIDE

DEL 6847 UP29 MPEG4 HD Tp 31 SPOT XX Ciel 2 129w UNAVAIL HIDE

DEL 6848 UP29 MPEG4 HD Tp 32 SPOT XX Ciel 2 129w UNAVAIL HIDE

DEL 6849 UP9 MPEG4 HD Tp 1 SPOT XX Ciel 2 129w UNAVAIL HIDE

DEL 6850 UP9 MPEG4 HD Tp 2 SPOT XX Ciel 2 129w UNAVAIL HIDE

DEL 6851 UP9 MPEG4 HD Tp 3 SPOT XX Ciel 2 129w UNAVAIL HIDE

DEL 6852 UP9 MPEG4 HD Tp 4 SPOT XX Ciel 2 129w UNAVAIL HIDE

DEL 6853 UP9 MPEG4 HD Tp 5 SPOT XX Ciel 2 129w UNAVAIL HIDE

DEL 6854 UP9 MPEG4 HD Tp 6 SPOT XX Ciel 2 129w UNAVAIL HIDE

DEL 6855 UP10 MPEG4 HD Tp 7 SPOT XX Ciel 2 129w UNAVAIL HIDE

DEL 6856 UP29 MPEG4 HD Tp 8 SPOT XX Ciel 2 129w UNAVAIL HIDE

DEL 6857 UP29 MPEG4 HD Tp 9 SPOT XX Ciel 2 129w UNAVAIL HIDE

DEL 6858 UP29 MPEG4 HD Tp 10 SPOT XX Ciel 2 129w UNAVAIL HIDE

DEL 6859 UP10 MPEG4 HD Tp 12 SPOT XX Ciel 2 129w UNAVAIL HIDE

DEL 6860 UP29 MPEG4 HD Tp 13 SPOT XX Ciel 2 129w UNAVAIL HIDE

DEL 6861 UP29 MPEG4 HD Tp 14 SPOT XX Ciel 2 129w UNAVAIL HIDE

DEL 6862 UP10 MPEG4 HD Tp 15 SPOT XX Ciel 2 129w UNAVAIL HIDE

DEL 6863 UP29 MPEG4 HD Tp 16 SPOT XX Ciel 2 129w UNAVAIL HIDE

DEL 6864 UP29 MPEG4 HD Tp 1 SPOT XX Ciel 2 129w UNAVAIL HIDE

DEL 6865 UP29 MPEG4 HD Tp 2 SPOT XX Ciel 2 129w UNAVAIL HIDE

DEL 6866 UP29 MPEG4 HD Tp 3 SPOT XX Ciel 2 129w UNAVAIL HIDE

DEL 6867 UP29 MPEG4 HD Tp 4 SPOT XX Ciel 2 129w UNAVAIL HIDE

DEL 6868 UP29 MPEG4 HD Tp 5 SPOT XX Ciel 2 129w UNAVAIL HIDE

DEL 6869 UP29 MPEG4 HD Tp 6 SPOT XX Ciel 2 129w UNAVAIL HIDE

DEL 6870 UP29 MPEG4 HD Tp 7 SPOT XX Ciel 2 129w UNAVAIL HIDE

DEL 6871 UP29 MPEG4 HD Tp 8 SPOT XX Ciel 2 129w UNAVAIL HIDE

DEL 6872 UP29 MPEG4 HD Tp 9 SPOT XX Ciel 2 129w UNAVAIL HIDE

DEL 6873 UP29 MPEG4 HD Tp 10 SPOT XX Ciel 2 129w UNAVAIL HIDE

DEL 6874 UP29 MPEG4 HD Tp 11 SPOT XX Ciel 2 129w UNAVAIL HIDE

DEL 6875 UP29 MPEG4 HD Tp 12 SPOT XX Ciel 2 129w UNAVAIL HIDE

DEL 6876 UP29 MPEG4 HD Tp 13 SPOT XX Ciel 2 129w UNAVAIL HIDE

DEL 6877 UP29 MPEG4 HD Tp 14 SPOT XX Ciel 2 129w UNAVAIL HIDE

DEL 6878 UP29 MPEG4 HD Tp 15 SPOT XX Ciel 2 129w UNAVAIL HIDE

DEL 6879 UP29 MPEG4 HD Tp 16 SPOT XX Ciel 2 129w UNAVAIL HIDE

DEL 6880 UP29 MPEG4 HD Tp 17 SPOT XX Ciel 2 129w UNAVAIL HIDE

DEL 6881 UP29 MPEG4 HD Tp 18 SPOT XX Ciel 2 129w UNAVAIL HIDE

DEL 6882 UP29 MPEG4 HD Tp 19 SPOT XX Ciel 2 129w UNAVAIL HIDE

DEL 6883 UP29 MPEG4 HD Tp 20 SPOT XX Ciel 2 129w UNAVAIL HIDE

DEL 6884 UP29 MPEG4 HD Tp 21 SPOT XX Ciel 2 129w UNAVAIL HIDE

DEL 6885 UP29 MPEG4 HD Tp 22 SPOT XX Ciel 2 129w UNAVAIL HIDE

DEL 6886 UP29 MPEG4 HD Tp 23 SPOT XX Ciel 2 129w UNAVAIL HIDE

DEL 6887 UP29 MPEG4 HD Tp 24 SPOT XX Ciel 2 129w UNAVAIL HIDE

DEL 6888 UP29 MPEG4 HD Tp 25 SPOT XX Ciel 2 129w UNAVAIL HIDE

DEL 6889 UP29 MPEG4 HD Tp 26 SPOT XX Ciel 2 129w UNAVAIL HIDE

DEL 6890 UP29 MPEG4 HD Tp 27 SPOT XX Ciel 2 129w UNAVAIL HIDE

DEL 6891 UP29 MPEG4 HD Tp 28 SPOT XX Ciel 2 129w UNAVAIL HIDE

DEL 6892 UP29 MPEG4 HD Tp 29 SPOT XX Ciel 2 129w UNAVAIL HIDE

DEL 6893 UP29 MPEG4 HD Tp 30 SPOT XX Ciel 2 129w UNAVAIL HIDE

DEL 6894 UP29 MPEG4 HD Tp 31 SPOT XX Ciel 2 129w UNAVAIL HIDE

DEL 6895 UP29 MPEG4 HD Tp 32 SPOT XX Ciel 2 129w UNAVAIL HIDE

DEL 6896 UP29 MPEG4 HD Tp 1 SPOT XX Ciel 2 129w UNAVAIL HIDE

DEL 6897 UP29 MPEG4 HD Tp 2 SPOT XX Ciel 2 129w UNAVAIL HIDE

DEL 6898 UP29 MPEG4 HD Tp 3 SPOT XX Ciel 2 129w UNAVAIL HIDE

DEL 6899 UP29 MPEG4 HD Tp 4 SPOT XX Ciel 2 129w UNAVAIL HIDE

DEL 6900 UP29 MPEG4 HD Tp 5 SPOT XX Ciel 2 129w UNAVAIL HIDE

DEL 6901 UP29 MPEG4 HD Tp 6 SPOT XX Ciel 2 129w UNAVAIL HIDE

DEL 6902 UP29 MPEG4 HD Tp 7 SPOT XX Ciel 2 129w UNAVAIL HIDE

DEL 6903 UP29 MPEG4 HD Tp 8 SPOT XX Ciel 2 129w UNAVAIL HIDE

DEL 6904 UP29 MPEG4 HD Tp 9 SPOT XX Ciel 2 129w UNAVAIL HIDE

DEL 6905 UP29 MPEG4 HD Tp 10 SPOT XX Ciel 2 129w UNAVAIL HIDE

DEL 6906 UP29 MPEG4 HD Tp 11 SPOT XX Ciel 2 129w UNAVAIL HIDE

DEL 6907 UP29 MPEG4 HD Tp 12 SPOT XX Ciel 2 129w UNAVAIL HIDE

DEL 6908 UP29 MPEG4 HD Tp 13 SPOT XX Ciel 2 129w UNAVAIL HIDE

DEL 6909 UP29 MPEG4 HD Tp 14 SPOT XX Ciel 2 129w UNAVAIL HIDE

DEL 6910 UP29 MPEG4 HD Tp 15 SPOT XX Ciel 2 129w UNAVAIL HIDE

DEL 6911 UP29 MPEG4 HD Tp 16 SPOT XX Ciel 2 129w UNAVAIL HIDE

DEL 6912 UP29 MPEG4 HD Tp 1 SPOT XX Ciel 2 129w UNAVAIL HIDE

DEL 6913 UP29 MPEG4 HD Tp 2 SPOT XX Ciel 2 129w UNAVAIL HIDE

DEL 6914 UP29 MPEG4 HD Tp 3 SPOT XX Ciel 2 129w UNAVAIL HIDE

DEL 6915 UP29 MPEG4 HD Tp 4 SPOT XX Ciel 2 129w UNAVAIL HIDE

DEL 6916 UP29 MPEG4 HD Tp 5 SPOT XX Ciel 2 129w UNAVAIL HIDE

DEL 6917 UP29 MPEG4 HD Tp 6 SPOT XX Ciel 2 129w UNAVAIL HIDE

DEL 6918 UP29 MPEG4 HD Tp 7 SPOT XX Ciel 2 129w UNAVAIL HIDE

DEL 6919 UP29 MPEG4 HD Tp 8 SPOT XX Ciel 2 129w UNAVAIL HIDE

DEL 6920 UP29 MPEG4 HD Tp 9 SPOT XX Ciel 2 129w UNAVAIL HIDE

DEL 6921 UP29 MPEG4 HD Tp 10 SPOT XX Ciel 2 129w UNAVAIL HIDE

DEL 6922 UP29 MPEG4 HD Tp 11 SPOT XX Ciel 2 129w UNAVAIL HIDE

DEL 6923 UP29 MPEG4 HD Tp 12 SPOT XX Ciel 2 129w UNAVAIL HIDE

DEL 6924 UP29 MPEG4 HD Tp 13 SPOT XX Ciel 2 129w UNAVAIL HIDE

DEL 6925 UP29 MPEG4 HD Tp 14 SPOT XX Ciel 2 129w UNAVAIL HIDE

DEL 6926 UP29 MPEG4 HD Tp 15 SPOT XX Ciel 2 129w UNAVAIL HIDE

DEL 6927 UP29 MPEG4 HD Tp 16 SPOT XX Ciel 2 129w UNAVAIL HIDE

DEL 6928 UP29 MPEG4 HD Tp 18 SPOT XX Ciel 2 129w UNAVAIL HIDE

DEL 6929 UP29 MPEG4 HD Tp 19 SPOT XX Ciel 2 129w UNAVAIL HIDE

DEL 6930 UP29 MPEG4 HD Tp 20 SPOT XX Ciel 2 129w UNAVAIL HIDE

DEL 6931 UP29 MPEG4 HD Tp 21 SPOT XX Ciel 2 129w UNAVAIL HIDE

DEL 6932 UP29 MPEG4 HD Tp 22 SPOT XX Ciel 2 129w UNAVAIL HIDE

DEL 6933 UP29 MPEG4 HD Tp 23 SPOT XX Ciel 2 129w UNAVAIL HIDE

DEL 6934 UP29 MPEG4 HD Tp 24 SPOT XX Ciel 2 129w UNAVAIL HIDE

DEL 6935 UP29 MPEG4 HD Tp 25 SPOT XX Ciel 2 129w UNAVAIL HIDE

DEL 6936 UP29 MPEG4 HD Tp 26 SPOT XX Ciel 2 129w UNAVAIL HIDE

DEL 6937 UP29 MPEG4 HD Tp 27 SPOT XX Ciel 2 129w UNAVAIL HIDE

DEL 6938 UP29 MPEG4 HD Tp 28 SPOT XX Ciel 2 129w UNAVAIL HIDE

DEL 6939 UP29 MPEG4 HD Tp 29 SPOT XX Ciel 2 129w UNAVAIL HIDE

DEL 6940 UP29 MPEG4 HD Tp 30 SPOT XX Ciel 2 129w UNAVAIL HIDE

DEL 6941 UP29 MPEG4 HD Tp 31 SPOT XX Ciel 2 129w UNAVAIL HIDE

DEL 6942 UP29 MPEG4 HD Tp 32 SPOT XX Ciel 2 129w UNAVAIL HIDE

TRANSPONDER CHANGES

DELETE NEW TID 4001 ,8PSK SR 21500 FEC 2/3

DELETE NEW TID 4002 ,8PSK SR 21500 FEC 2/3

DELETE NEW TID 4003 ,8PSK SR 21500 FEC 2/3

DELETE NEW TID 4004 ,8PSK SR 21500 FEC 2/3

DELETE NEW TID 4005 ,8PSK SR 21500 FEC 2/3

DELETE NEW TID 4006 ,8PSK SR 21500 FEC 2/3

DELETE NEW TID 4007 ,8PSK SR 21500 FEC 2/3

DELETE NEW TID 4008 ,8PSK SR 21500 FEC 2/3

DELETE NEW TID 4009 ,8PSK SR 21500 FEC 2/3

DELETE NEW TID 4010 ,8PSK SR 21500 FEC 2/3

DELETE NEW TID 4011 ,8PSK SR 21500 FEC 2/3

DELETE NEW TID 4012 ,8PSK SR 21500 FEC 2/3

DELETE NEW TID 4013 ,8PSK SR 21500 FEC 2/3

DELETE NEW TID 4014 ,8PSK SR 21500 FEC 2/3

DELETE NEW TID 4016 ,8PSK SR 21500 FEC 2/3

DELETE NEW TID 4101 ,8PSK SR 21500 FEC 2/3

DELETE NEW TID 4102 ,8PSK SR 21500 FEC 2/3

DELETE NEW TID 4103 ,8PSK SR 21500 FEC 2/3

DELETE NEW TID 4104 ,8PSK SR 21500 FEC 2/3

DELETE NEW TID 4105 ,8PSK SR 21500 FEC 2/3

DELETE NEW TID 4106 ,8PSK SR 21500 FEC 2/3

DELETE NEW TID 4107 ,8PSK SR 21500 FEC 2/3

DELETE NEW TID 4108 ,8PSK SR 21500 FEC 2/3

DELETE NEW TID 4109 ,8PSK SR 21500 FEC 2/3

DELETE NEW TID 4110 ,8PSK SR 21500 FEC 2/3

DELETE NEW TID 4111 ,8PSK SR 21500 FEC 2/3

DELETE NEW TID 4112 ,8PSK SR 21500 FEC 2/3

DELETE NEW TID 4113 ,8PSK SR 21500 FEC 2/3

DELETE NEW TID 4114 ,8PSK SR 21500 FEC 2/3

DELETE NEW TID 4115 ,8PSK SR 21500 FEC 2/3

DELETE NEW TID 4116 ,8PSK SR 21500 FEC 2/3

DELETE NEW TID 4172 ,8PSK SR 21500 FEC 2/3

DELETE NEW TID 4173 ,8PSK SR 21500 FEC 2/3

DELETE NEW TID 4174 ,8PSK SR 21500 FEC 2/3

DELETE NEW TID 4175 ,8PSK SR 21500 FEC 2/3

DELETE NEW TID 4176 ,8PSK SR 21500 FEC 2/3

DELETE NEW TID 4177 ,8PSK SR 21500 FEC 2/3

DELETE NEW TID 4178 ,8PSK SR 21500 FEC 2/3

DELETE NEW TID 4179 ,8PSK SR 21500 FEC 2/3

DELETE NEW TID 4180 ,8PSK SR 21500 FEC 2/3

DELETE NEW TID 4181 ,8PSK SR 21500 FEC 2/3

DELETE NEW TID 4182 ,8PSK SR 21500 FEC 2/3

DELETE NEW TID 4183 ,8PSK SR 21500 FEC 2/3

DELETE NEW TID 4184 ,8PSK SR 21500 FEC 2/3

DELETE NEW TID 4185 ,8PSK SR 21500 FEC 2/3

DELETE NEW TID 4186 ,8PSK SR 21500 FEC 2/3

DELETE NEW TID 4201 ,8PSK SR 21500 FEC 2/3

DELETE NEW TID 4202 ,8PSK SR 21500 FEC 2/3

DELETE NEW TID 4203 ,8PSK SR 21500 FEC 2/3

DELETE NEW TID 4204 ,8PSK SR 21500 FEC 2/3

DELETE NEW TID 4205 ,8PSK SR 21500 FEC 2/3

DELETE NEW TID 4206 ,8PSK SR 21500 FEC 2/3

DELETE NEW TID 4207 ,8PSK SR 21500 FEC 2/3

DELETE NEW TID 4208 ,8PSK SR 21500 FEC 2/3

DELETE NEW TID 4209 ,8PSK SR 21500 FEC 2/3

DELETE NEW TID 4210 ,8PSK SR 21500 FEC 2/3

DELETE NEW TID 4212 ,8PSK SR 21500 FEC 2/3

DELETE NEW TID 4213 ,8PSK SR 21500 FEC 2/3

DELETE NEW TID 4214 ,8PSK SR 21500 FEC 2/3

DELETE NEW TID 4215 ,8PSK SR 21500 FEC 2/3

DELETE NEW TID 4216 ,8PSK SR 21500 FEC 2/3

DELETE NEW TID 4301 ,8PSK SR 21500 FEC 2/3

DELETE NEW TID 4302 ,8PSK SR 21500 FEC 2/3

DELETE NEW TID 4303 ,8PSK SR 21500 FEC 2/3

DELETE NEW TID 4304 ,8PSK SR 21500 FEC 2/3

DELETE NEW TID 4305 ,8PSK SR 21500 FEC 2/3

DELETE NEW TID 4306 ,8PSK SR 21500 FEC 2/3

DELETE NEW TID 4307 ,8PSK SR 21500 FEC 2/3

DELETE NEW TID 4308 ,8PSK SR 21500 FEC 2/3

DELETE NEW TID 4309 ,8PSK SR 21500 FEC 2/3

DELETE NEW TID 4310 ,8PSK SR 21500 FEC 2/3

DELETE NEW TID 4311 ,8PSK SR 21500 FEC 2/3

DELETE NEW TID 4312 ,8PSK SR 21500 FEC 2/3

DELETE NEW TID 4313 ,8PSK SR 21500 FEC 2/3

DELETE NEW TID 4314 ,8PSK SR 21500 FEC 2/3

DELETE NEW TID 4315 ,8PSK SR 21500 FEC 2/3

DELETE NEW TID 4316 ,8PSK SR 21500 FEC 2/3

DELETE NEW TID 4371 ,8PSK SR 21500 FEC 2/3

DELETE NEW TID 4372 ,8PSK SR 21500 FEC 2/3

DELETE NEW TID 4373 ,8PSK SR 21500 FEC 2/3

DELETE NEW TID 4374 ,8PSK SR 21500 FEC 2/3

DELETE NEW TID 4375 ,8PSK SR 21500 FEC 2/3

DELETE NEW TID 4376 ,8PSK SR 21500 FEC 2/3

DELETE NEW TID 4377 ,8PSK SR 21500 FEC 2/3

DELETE NEW TID 4378 ,8PSK SR 21500 FEC 2/3

DELETE NEW TID 4379 ,8PSK SR 21500 FEC 2/3

DELETE NEW TID 4380 ,8PSK SR 21500 FEC 2/3

DELETE NEW TID 4381 ,8PSK SR 21500 FEC 2/3

DELETE NEW TID 4382 ,8PSK SR 21500 FEC 2/3

DELETE NEW TID 4383 ,8PSK SR 21500 FEC 2/3

DELETE NEW TID 4384 ,8PSK SR 21500 FEC 2/3

DELETE NEW TID 4385 ,8PSK SR 21500 FEC 2/3

DELETE NEW TID 4386 ,8PSK SR 21500 FEC 2/3

DELETE NEW TID 4401 ,8PSK SR 21500 FEC 2/3

DELETE NEW TID 4402 ,8PSK SR 21500 FEC 2/3

DELETE NEW TID 4403 ,8PSK SR 21500 FEC 2/3

DELETE NEW TID 4404 ,8PSK SR 21500 FEC 2/3

DELETE NEW TID 4405 ,8PSK SR 21500 FEC 2/3

DELETE NEW TID 4406 ,8PSK SR 21500 FEC 2/3

DELETE NEW TID 4407 ,8PSK SR 21500 FEC 2/3

DELETE NEW TID 4408 ,8PSK SR 21500 FEC 2/3

DELETE NEW TID 4409 ,8PSK SR 21500 FEC 2/3

DELETE NEW TID 4410 ,8PSK SR 21500 FEC 2/3

DELETE NEW TID 4411 ,8PSK SR 21500 FEC 2/3

DELETE NEW TID 4412 ,8PSK SR 21500 FEC 2/3

DELETE NEW TID 4413 ,8PSK SR 21500 FEC 2/3

DELETE NEW TID 4414 ,8PSK SR 21500 FEC 2/3

DELETE NEW TID 4415 ,8PSK SR 21500 FEC 2/3

DELETE NEW TID 4416 ,8PSK SR 21500 FEC 2/3

DELETE NEW TID 4501 ,8PSK SR 21500 FEC 2/3

DELETE NEW TID 4502 ,8PSK SR 21500 FEC 2/3

DELETE NEW TID 4503 ,8PSK SR 21500 FEC 2/3

DELETE NEW TID 4504 ,8PSK SR 21500 FEC 2/3

DELETE NEW TID 4505 ,8PSK SR 21500 FEC 2/3

DELETE NEW TID 4506 ,8PSK SR 21500 FEC 2/3

DELETE NEW TID 4507 ,8PSK SR 21500 FEC 2/3

DELETE NEW TID 4508 ,8PSK SR 21500 FEC 2/3

DELETE NEW TID 4509 ,8PSK SR 21500 FEC 2/3

DELETE NEW TID 4510 ,8PSK SR 21500 FEC 2/3

DELETE NEW TID 4511 ,8PSK SR 21500 FEC 2/3

DELETE NEW TID 4512 ,8PSK SR 21500 FEC 2/3

DELETE NEW TID 4513 ,8PSK SR 21500 FEC 2/3

DELETE NEW TID 4514 ,8PSK SR 21500 FEC 2/3

DELETE NEW TID 4515 ,8PSK SR 21500 FEC 2/3

DELETE NEW TID 4516 ,8PSK SR 21500 FEC 2/3

DELETE NEW TID 4572 ,8PSK SR 21500 FEC 2/3

DELETE NEW TID 4573 ,8PSK SR 21500 FEC 2/3

DELETE NEW TID 4574 ,8PSK SR 21500 FEC 2/3

DELETE NEW TID 4575 ,8PSK SR 21500 FEC 2/3

DELETE NEW TID 4576 ,8PSK SR 21500 FEC 2/3

DELETE NEW TID 4577 ,8PSK SR 21500 FEC 2/3

DELETE NEW TID 4578 ,8PSK SR 21500 FEC 2/3

DELETE NEW TID 4579 ,8PSK SR 21500 FEC 2/3

DELETE NEW TID 4580 ,8PSK SR 21500 FEC 2/3

DELETE NEW TID 4581 ,8PSK SR 21500 FEC 2/3

DELETE NEW TID 4582 ,8PSK SR 21500 FEC 2/3

DELETE NEW TID 4583 ,8PSK SR 21500 FEC 2/3

DELETE NEW TID 4584 ,8PSK SR 21500 FEC 2/3

DELETE NEW TID 4585 ,8PSK SR 21500 FEC 2/3

DELETE NEW TID 4586 ,8PSK SR 21500 FEC 2/3

141 CHANGE(S) 5814 CHANNELS IN THE SYSTEM


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

Told yeah - it kill little 211 guy.


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

Nice to see a quick fix to the 211 problem. This is why we see stuff added like the fake TPs and "UP" test channels that are not there ... to see if those channels can be added. Glad they tested before content was riding on their decisions.

BTW: The TIDs do not match up against the FCC filing for Ciel-2. I've divided up my spotbeam page and posted the TIDs next to the FCC based chart at:
http://jameslong.name/e129.html


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

With all the Ciel-2 fun we may have missed other stuff!



JohnH said:


> ADD 5523 BRAVO MPEG4 HD Tp 27 Spot 46&47 EchoStar 10 110w UNAVAIL HIDE
> ADD 5525 BIO MPEG4 HD Tp 29 Spot 46&47 EchoStar 10 110w UNAVAIL HIDE
> ADD 5529 ABCFM MPEG4 HD Tp 12 Spot 46&47 EchoStar 10 110w UNAVAIL HIDE


More channels waiting for Alaska/Hawaii ...



JohnH said:


> CHNG 181 TOONW MPEG2 SD Tp 19 EchoStar 11 110w UNAVAIL HIDE TO *AT100?*
> CHNG 181 TOONW MPEG4 SD Tp 1 EchoStar 6 72.7w UNAVAIL HIDE TO *AT100?*


Toon WEST available!



> CHNG 5421 CSTNO MPEG4 HD Tp 27 EchoStar 5 129w UNAVAIL HIDE HD MAP 421 TO SPORT? HIDE HD MAP 421


CST New Orleans available.



> CHNG 9319 WMAKD{KNOXVILLE, TN} MPEG4 SD Tp 7 Spot 17 Rainbow 1 61.5w UNAVAIL HIDE MAP2 7 TO *AVAIL* HIDE MAP2 7
> CHNG 9319 WMAKD{KNOXVILLE, TN} MPEG2 SD Tp 12 Spot 10 EchoStar 10 110w UNAVAIL HIDE MAP2 7 TO *AVAIL* HIDE MAP2 7


A new channel for Knoxville. (I may have missed others.)



> DEL 5375 TMP10 MPEG4 HD Tp 16 EchoStar 3 61.5w UNAVAIL HIDE MAP 151
> DEL 5375 TMP10 MPEG4 HD Tp 13 EchoStar 5 129w UNAVAIL HIDE MAP 151
> DEL 5376 TMP11 MPEG4 HD Tp 16 EchoStar 3 61.5w UNAVAIL HIDE MAP 401
> DEL 5376 TMP11 MPEG4 HD Tp 13 EchoStar 5 129w UNAVAIL HIDE MAP 401
> ...


VS Golf Split channels (and another test channel) removed. (Hopefully to come back in the 9400's tomorrow.)



> DEL 6201 TNT MPEG2 HD Tp 7 EchoStar 11 110w AVAIL HIDE
> DEL 6202 HDNMV MPEG2 HD Tp 7 EchoStar 11 110w AVAIL HIDE
> DEL 6203 ESPN MPEG2 HD Tp 7 EchoStar 11 110w AVAIL HIDE
> DEL 6204 HDNET MPEG2 HD Tp 7 EchoStar 11 110w AVAIL HIDE


and


JohnH said:


> DEL 6206 HDTHR MPEG2 HD Tp 13 EchoStar 11 110w AVAIL HIDE


MPEG2 HDs gone (a couple days late).


----------



## redsalmon (Oct 16, 2006)

Quote:
Originally Posted by JohnH View Post
ADD 5523 BRAVO MPEG4 HD Tp 27 Spot 46&47 EchoStar 10 110w UNAVAIL HIDE
ADD 5525 BIO MPEG4 HD Tp 29 Spot 46&47 EchoStar 10 110w UNAVAIL HIDE
ADD 5529 ABCFM MPEG4 HD Tp 12 Spot 46&47 EchoStar 10 110w UNAVAIL HIDE
More channels waiting for Alaska/Hawaii ...



Glad to have the added HD here in Alaska. Just hope they get turned on soon, like Monday. It would be nice if Dish would add our regional sports network (FSNW) too. Maybe on the spot from 129 for AK.


----------



## kb7oeb (Jun 16, 2004)

Is everyone else seeing USAHD and SCIFIHD on 5502 and 5503? I've had them for a while just mentioning it because of the additional Alaska channels.


----------



## JohnH (Apr 22, 2002)

*UPLINK ACTIVITY: SAMPLE TAKEN 12-04-2008 01:22:00 TO 12-04-2008 01:23:06 ET*


* 25 MOVE(S) (May include other changes as well.)*

MOVE 109 LMN MPEG4 SD Tp 19 EchoStar 6 72.7w AT200?
TO 109 LMN MPEG4 SD Tp 9 EchoStar 6 72.7w *AT200?*

MOVE 111 DIY MPEG4 SD Tp 19 EchoStar 6 72.7w AT250?
TO 111 DIY MPEG4 SD Tp 1 EchoStar 6 72.7w *AT250?*

MOVE 116 GAME MPEG4 SD Tp 19 EchoStar 6 72.7w AT200?
TO 116 GAME MPEG4 SD Tp 11 EchoStar 6 72.7w *AT200?*

MOVE 119 BIO MPEG4 SD Tp 19 EchoStar 6 72.7w AT250? PREV
TO 119 BIO MPEG4 SD Tp 3 EchoStar 6 72.7w *AT250?* PREV

MOVE 162 VH1 MPEG4 SD Tp 19 EchoStar 6 72.7w AT100?
TO 162 VH1 MPEG4 SD Tp 7 EchoStar 6 72.7w *AT100?*

MOVE 191 G4 MPEG4 SD Tp 1 EchoStar 6 72.7w AT200?
TO 191 G4 MPEG4 SD Tp 15 EchoStar 6 72.7w *AT200?*

MOVE 192 ID MPEG4 SD Tp 1 EchoStar 6 72.7w AT250?
TO 192 ID MPEG4 SD Tp 3 EchoStar 6 72.7w *AT250?*

MOVE 193 SCI MPEG4 SD Tp 1 EchoStar 6 72.7w AT250? PREV
TO 193 SCI MPEG4 SD Tp 11 EchoStar 6 72.7w *AT250?* PREV

MOVE 340 ENCOR MPEG4 SD Tp 19 EchoStar 6 72.7w AVAIL
TO 340 ENCOR MPEG4 SD Tp 3 EchoStar 6 72.7w *AVAIL*

MOVE 410 ALTUD MPEG4 SD Tp 11 EchoStar 6 72.7w SPORT? HIDE
TO 410 ALTUD MPEG4 SD Tp 19 EchoStar 6 72.7w SPORT? HIDE

MOVE 412 MSG MPEG4 SD Tp 11 EchoStar 6 72.7w SPORT? HIDE
TO 412 MSG MPEG4 SD Tp 1 EchoStar 6 72.7w SPORT? HIDE

MOVE 413 MSG+ MPEG4 SD Tp 11 EchoStar 6 72.7w SPORT? HIDE
TO 413 MSG+ MPEG4 SD Tp 19 EchoStar 6 72.7w SPORT? HIDE

MOVE 415 FOXAZ MPEG4 SD Tp 3 EchoStar 6 72.7w SPORT? HIDE
TO 415 FOXAZ MPEG4 SD Tp 1 EchoStar 6 72.7w SPORT? HIDE

MOVE 417 FOXW MPEG4 SD Tp 3 EchoStar 6 72.7w SPORT? HIDE
TO 417 FOXW MPEG4 SD Tp 1 EchoStar 6 72.7w SPORT? HIDE

MOVE 419 CSNBA MPEG4 SD Tp 3 EchoStar 6 72.7w SPORT? HIDE
TO 419 CSNBA MPEG4 SD Tp 19 EchoStar 6 72.7w SPORT? HIDE

MOVE 423 FOXFL MPEG4 SD Tp 15 EchoStar 6 72.7w SPORT? HIDE
TO 423 FOXFL MPEG4 SD Tp 1 EchoStar 6 72.7w SPORT? HIDE

MOVE 424 CSNMA MPEG4 SD Tp 15 EchoStar 6 72.7w SPORT? HIDE
TO 424 CSNMA MPEG4 SD Tp 19 EchoStar 6 72.7w SPORT? HIDE

MOVE 425 FOXOH MPEG4 SD Tp 19 EchoStar 6 72.7w SPORT? HIDE
TO 425 FOXOH MPEG4 SD Tp 1 EchoStar 6 72.7w SPORT? HIDE

MOVE 426 FOXNW MPEG4 SD Tp 3 EchoStar 6 72.7w SPORT? HIDE
TO 426 FOXNW MPEG4 SD Tp 19 EchoStar 6 72.7w SPORT? HIDE

MOVE 429 CSNCH MPEG4 SD Tp 7 EchoStar 6 72.7w SPORT? HIDE
TO 429 CSNCH MPEG4 SD Tp 19 EchoStar 6 72.7w SPORT? HIDE

MOVE 430 FOXD MPEG4 SD Tp 9 EchoStar 6 72.7w SPORT? HIDE
TO 430 FOXD MPEG4 SD Tp 19 EchoStar 6 72.7w SPORT? HIDE

MOVE 431 STO MPEG4 SD Tp 1 EchoStar 6 72.7w SPORT? HIDE
TO 431 STO MPEG4 SD Tp 19 EchoStar 6 72.7w SPORT? HIDE

MOVE 436 FOXN MPEG4 SD Tp 1 EchoStar 6 72.7w SPORT? HIDE
TO 436 FOXN MPEG4 SD Tp 19 EchoStar 6 72.7w SPORT? HIDE

MOVE 437 SPSOU MPEG4 SD Tp 1 EchoStar 6 72.7w SPORT? HIDE
TO 437 SPSOU MPEG4 SD Tp 3 EchoStar 6 72.7w SPORT? HIDE

MOVE 493 FRESH MPEG4 SD Tp 19 EchoStar 6 72.7w ADULT?
TO 493 FRESH MPEG4 SD Tp 15 EchoStar 6 72.7w ADULT?

25 CHANGE(S) 5814 CHANNELS IN THE SYSTEM


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

Great ! Now we have shuffling channels at 72.7W midnight. Soon 77W will follow ?


----------



## JohnH (Apr 22, 2002)

MPEG2 to MPEG4 conversion complete. VS./Golf HD split warming up. Some SD to HD locals conversions live. Some National HDs warming up at 110: 

*UPLINK ACTIVITY: SAMPLE TAKEN 12-04-2008 04:12:00 TO 12-04-2008 04:13:06 ET*


* 26 ADD(S)*

ADD 4101 GOLF MPEG4 HD Tp 16 EchoStar 3 61.5w UNAVAIL HIDE

ADD 4101 GOLF MPEG4 HD Tp 13 EchoStar 5 129w UNAVAIL HIDE

ADD 4151 VS. MPEG4 HD Tp 16 EchoStar 3 61.5w UNAVAIL HIDE

ADD 4151 VS. MPEG4 HD Tp 13 EchoStar 5 129w UNAVAIL HIDE

ADD 5151 WKYT{LEXINGTON, KY} MPEG4 HD Tp 20 EchoStar 8 77w *AVAIL* HIDE MAP 27

ADD 5152 WMTV{MADISON, WI} MPEG4 HD Tp 5 Spot 14 Rainbow 1 61.5w *AVAIL* HIDE HD MAP 15

ADD 5153 KVRR{FARGO, ND} MPEG4 HD Tp 1 Spot 11 Rainbow 1 61.5w UNAVAIL HIDE HD MAP 15

ADD 5161 KOLN{LINCOLN, NE} MPEG4 HD Tp 11 Spot 18 Rainbow 1 61.5w *AVAIL* HIDE MAP 10

ADD 5172 WITN{WASHINGTON, NC} MPEG4 HD Tp 7 Spot 15 Rainbow 1 61.5w UNAVAIL HIDE MAP 7

ADD 5181 WIBW{TOPEKA, KS} MPEG4 HD Tp 5 Spot 18 Rainbow 1 61.5w *AVAIL* HIDE MAP 13

ADD 5182 WILX{ONONDAGA, MI} MPEG4 HD Tp 7 Spot 14 Rainbow 1 61.5w *AVAIL* HIDE HD MAP 10

ADD 5192 WNDU{SOUTH BEND, IN} MPEG4 HD Tp 13 Spot 14 Rainbow 1 61.5w *AVAIL* HIDE HD MAP 16

ADD 5202 WSAZ{HUNTINGTON, WV} MPEG4 HD Tp 8 EchoStar 8 77w *AVAIL* HIDE MAP 3

ADD 5202 WOWT{OMAHA, NE} MPEG4 HD Tp 11 Spot 18 Rainbow 1 61.5w *AVAIL* HIDE HD MAP 6

ADD 5221 KWTX{WACO, TX} MPEG4 HD Tp 11 Spot 13 Rainbow 1 61.5w *AVAIL* HIDE HD MAP 10

ADD 9428 TMP20 MPEG4 HD Tp 7 EchoStar 11 110w UNAVAIL HIDE

ADD 9430 TMP21 MPEG4 HD Tp 7 EchoStar 11 110w UNAVAIL HIDE

ADD 9445 TMP22 MPEG4 HD Tp 7 EchoStar 11 110w UNAVAIL HIDE

ADD 9447 TMP23 MPEG4 HD Tp 13 EchoStar 11 110w UNAVAIL HIDE

ADD 9448 TMP24 MPEG4 HD Tp 13 EchoStar 11 110w UNAVAIL HIDE

ADD 9466 VS. MPEG4 HD Tp 16 EchoStar 3 61.5w UNAVAIL HIDE

ADD 9466 VS. MPEG4 HD Tp 13 EchoStar 5 129w UNAVAIL HIDE

ADD 9473 GOLF MPEG4 HD Tp 16 EchoStar 3 61.5w UNAVAIL HIDE

ADD 9473 GOLF MPEG4 HD Tp 13 EchoStar 5 129w UNAVAIL HIDE

ADD 9474 TMP25 MPEG4 HD Tp 13 EchoStar 11 110w UNAVAIL HIDE

ADD 9475 TMP26 MPEG4 HD Tp 17 EchoStar 11 110w UNAVAIL HIDE

* 25 CHANGE(S)*

CHNG 539 HDPPV MPEG2 HD Tp 13 EchoStar 11 110w AT200?
TO 539 HDPPV MPEG4 HD Tp 13 EchoStar 11 110w *AT200?*

CHNG 4138 TNT MPEG2 HD VIP Tp 7 EchoStar 11 110w AVAIL HIDE HD MAP 138
TO 4138 TNT MPEG4 HD Tp 7 EchoStar 11 110w *AVAIL* HIDE HD MAP 138

CHNG 4140 ESPN MPEG2 HD VIP Tp 7 EchoStar 11 110w AVAIL HIDE HD MAP 140
TO 4140 ESPN MPEG4 HD Tp 7 EchoStar 11 110w *AVAIL* HIDE HD MAP 140

CHNG 4262 HDNET MPEG2 HD VIP Tp 7 EchoStar 11 110w AVAIL HIDE
TO 4262 HDNET MPEG4 HD Tp 7 EchoStar 11 110w *AVAIL* HIDE

CHNG 4264 HDTHR MPEG2 HD VIP Tp 13 EchoStar 11 110w AVAIL HIDE
TO 4264 HDTHR MPEG4 HD Tp 13 EchoStar 11 110w *AVAIL* HIDE

CHNG 4283 HDNMV MPEG2 HD VIP Tp 7 EchoStar 11 110w AVAIL HIDE
TO 4283 HDNMV MPEG4 HD Tp 7 EchoStar 11 110w *AVAIL* HIDE

CHNG 5300 ESPN MPEG2 HD VIP Tp 7 EchoStar 11 110w AVAIL HIDE
TO 5300 ESPN MPEG4 HD Tp 7 EchoStar 11 110w *AVAIL* HIDE

CHNG 5333 HDTHR MPEG2 HD VIP Tp 13 EchoStar 11 110w AVAIL HIDE
TO 5333 HDTHR MPEG4 HD Tp 13 EchoStar 11 110w *AVAIL* HIDE

CHNG 5350 HDNET MPEG2 HD VIP Tp 7 EchoStar 11 110w AVAIL HIDE
TO 5350 HDNET MPEG4 HD Tp 7 EchoStar 11 110w *AVAIL* HIDE

CHNG 5351 HDNMV MPEG2 HD VIP Tp 7 EchoStar 11 110w AVAIL HIDE
TO 5351 HDNMV MPEG4 HD Tp 7 EchoStar 11 110w *AVAIL* HIDE

CHNG 5353 TNT MPEG2 HD VIP Tp 7 EchoStar 11 110w AVAIL HIDE
TO 5353 TNT MPEG4 HD Tp 7 EchoStar 11 110w *AVAIL* HIDE

CHNG 5710 TEST MPEG2 HD Tp 13 EchoStar 11 110w AVAIL PREV
TO 5710 TEST MPEG4 HD Tp 13 EchoStar 11 110w *AVAIL* PREV

CHNG 5903 DRMT7 MPEG2 HD Tp 13 EchoStar 11 110w UNAVAIL HIDE
TO 5903 DRMT7 MPEG4 HD Tp 13 EchoStar 11 110w UNAVAIL HIDE

CHNG 5906 DRM10 MPEG2 HD Tp 13 EchoStar 11 110w UNAVAIL HIDE
TO 5906 DRM10 MPEG4 HD Tp 13 EchoStar 11 110w UNAVAIL HIDE

CHNG 5907 DRM11 MPEG2 HD Tp 13 EchoStar 11 110w UNAVAIL HIDE
TO 5907 DRM11 MPEG4 HD Tp 13 EchoStar 11 110w UNAVAIL HIDE

CHNG 9420 TNT MPEG2 HD VIP Tp 7 EchoStar 11 110w AVAIL HD MAP 138
TO 9420 TNT MPEG4 HD Tp 7 EchoStar 11 110w *AVAIL* HD MAP 138

CHNG 9421 HDTHR MPEG2 HD VIP Tp 13 EchoStar 11 110w AVAIL HD MAP 364
TO 9421 HDTHR MPEG4 HD Tp 13 EchoStar 11 110w *AVAIL* HD MAP 364

CHNG 9422 HDNET MPEG2 HD VIP Tp 7 EchoStar 11 110w AVAIL HD MAP 362
TO 9422 HDNET MPEG4 HD Tp 7 EchoStar 11 110w *AVAIL* HD MAP 362

CHNG 9423 HDNMV MPEG2 HD VIP Tp 7 EchoStar 11 110w AVAIL HD MAP 383
TO 9423 HDNMV MPEG4 HD Tp 7 EchoStar 11 110w *AVAIL* HD MAP 383

CHNG 9424 ESPN MPEG2 HD VIP Tp 7 EchoStar 11 110w AVAIL HD MAP 140
TO 9424 ESPN MPEG4 HD Tp 7 EchoStar 11 110w *AVAIL* HD MAP 140

CHNG 9456 HBO MPEG2 HD VIP Tp 13 EchoStar 11 110w AT100? HD MAP 300
TO 9456 HBO MPEG4 HD Tp 13 EchoStar 11 110w *AVAIL* HD MAP 300

CHNG 9460 SHO-E MPEG2 HD VIP Tp 13 EchoStar 11 110w AT100? HD MAP 318
TO 9460 SHO-E MPEG4 HD Tp 13 EchoStar 11 110w *AVAIL* HD MAP 318

CHNG 9465 MAVHD MPEG2 HD Tp 13 EchoStar 11 110w AVAIL
TO 9465 MAVHD MPEG4 HD Tp 13 EchoStar 11 110w *AVAIL*

CHNG 9467 HDPPV MPEG2 HD Tp 13 EchoStar 11 110w AT200?
TO 9467 HDPPV MPEG4 HD Tp 13 EchoStar 11 110w *AT200?*

CHNG 9615 BTV MPEG2 HD Tp 13 EchoStar 11 110w ADULT? HIDE
TO 9615 BTV MPEG4 HD Tp 13 EchoStar 11 110w ADULT? HIDE

* 14 DELETE(S)*

DEL 5380 TMP15 MPEG4 HD Tp 21 Rainbow 1 61.5w UNAVAIL HIDE

DEL 5380 TMP15 MPEG4 HD Tp 3 EchoStar 5 129w UNAVAIL HIDE

DEL 5381 TMP16 MPEG4 HD Tp 31 EchoStar 5 129w UNAVAIL HIDE

DEL 7092 WNDU{SOUTH BEND, IN} MPEG4 SD Tp 13 Spot 14 Rainbow 1 61.5w AVAIL HIDE MAP 16

DEL 7282 WMTV{MADISON, WI} MPEG4 SD Tp 5 Spot 14 Rainbow 1 61.5w AVAIL HIDE MAP 15

DEL 7317 WSAZ{HUNTINGTON, WV} MPEG4 SD Tp 8 EchoStar 8 77w AVAIL HIDE MAP 3

DEL 7392 WIBW{TOPEKA, KS} MPEG4 SD Tp 5 Spot 18 Rainbow 1 61.5w AVAIL HIDE MAP2 13

DEL 7415 KVRR{FARGO, ND} MPEG4 SD Tp 1 Spot 11 Rainbow 1 61.5w UNAVAIL HIDE MAP 15

DEL 7512 WILX{ONONDAGA, MI} MPEG4 SD Tp 7 Spot 14 Rainbow 1 61.5w AVAIL HIDE MAP 10

DEL 7551 KOLN{LINCOLN, NE} MPEG4 SD Tp 11 Spot 18 Rainbow 1 61.5w AVAIL HIDE MAP2 10

DEL 7733 WITN{WASHINGTON, NC} MPEG4 SD Tp 7 Spot 15 Rainbow 1 61.5w UNAVAIL HIDE MAP2 7

DEL 8986 KWTX{WACO, TX} MPEG4 SD Tp 11 Spot 13 Rainbow 1 61.5w AVAIL HIDE MAP 10

DEL 9142 WOWT{OMAHA, NE} MPEG4 SD Tp 11 Spot 18 Rainbow 1 61.5w AVAIL HIDE MAP 6

DEL 9206 WKYT{LEXINGTON, KY} MPEG4 SD Tp 20 EchoStar 8 77w AVAIL HIDE MAP 27

* 2 MOVE(S) (May include other changes as well.)*

MOVE 545 HDPPV MPEG4 HD Tp 13 EchoStar 5 129w AT200?
TO 545 HDPPV MPEG4 HD Tp 31 EchoStar 5 129w *AT200?*

MOVE 546 HDPPV MPEG4 HD Tp 13 EchoStar 5 129w AT200?
TO 546 HDPPV MPEG4 HD Tp 3 EchoStar 5 129w *AT200?*

67 CHANGE(S) 5826 CHANNELS IN THE SYSTEM


----------



## projectorguru (Mar 5, 2007)

John, am I mistakin, or are those temps(9XXX) getting ready to go"hot" for 5 new national HD??????????


----------



## JohnH (Apr 22, 2002)

projectorguru said:


> John, am I mistakin, or are those temps(9XXX) getting ready to go"hot" for 5 new national HD??????????


Someday. Could be nothing more than PPVs though. Don't know. Would seem they need a match for them on the Eastern Arc. That is why I mention PPVs.


----------



## CorpITGuy (Apr 12, 2007)

JohnH said:


> Someday. Could be nothing more than PPVs though. Don't know. Would seem they need a match for them on the Eastern Arc. That is why I mention PPVs.


That was my thought...

It'd be nice to see some EA uplinks today or tomorrow....


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

JohnH said:


> ADD 5192 WNDU{SOUTH BEND, IN} MPEG4 HD Tp 13 Spot 14 Rainbow 1 61.5w *AVAIL* HIDE HD MAP 16
> DEL 7092 WNDU{SOUTH BEND, IN} MPEG4 SD Tp 13 Spot 14 Rainbow 1 61.5w AVAIL HIDE MAP 16


Excellent. WNDU is the hardest for me to receive OTA ... I'll have to reset my timers due to the immediate loss of 7092 (not a good thing) but it is nice to see this in HD.

Now all we need is the rest of the market ... DirecTV carries WNDU NBC, WSJV Fox and nothing else. WSBT CBS, WBND ABC and WCWW CW are additional HDs in the market that only cable carries (WSBT is purchasing WBND/WCWW/WMYS with the FCC approving WBND and still pending on the others).



> ADD 9428 TMP20 MPEG4 HD Tp 7 EchoStar 11 110w UNAVAIL HIDE
> ADD 9430 TMP21 MPEG4 HD Tp 7 EchoStar 11 110w UNAVAIL HIDE
> ADD 9445 TMP22 MPEG4 HD Tp 7 EchoStar 11 110w UNAVAIL HIDE
> ADD 9447 TMP23 MPEG4 HD Tp 13 EchoStar 11 110w UNAVAIL HIDE
> ...


No EA equivalents?



> ADD 9466 VS. MPEG4 HD Tp 16 EchoStar 3 61.5w UNAVAIL HIDE
> ADD 9466 VS. MPEG4 HD Tp 13 EchoStar 5 129w UNAVAIL HIDE
> ADD 9473 GOLF MPEG4 HD Tp 16 EchoStar 3 61.5w UNAVAIL HIDE
> ADD 9473 GOLF MPEG4 HD Tp 13 EchoStar 5 129w UNAVAIL HIDE


Good to have those back on the uplinks.


----------



## CorpITGuy (Apr 12, 2007)

James Long said:


> No EA equivalents?


Disconcerting... looks like PPV. Hopefully we'll see some EA action today or tomorrow.


----------



## Jeff_DML (Feb 12, 2008)

just saw the turbo ad last night, 150 HD by the end of the year


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

The channel numbers are in the wrong places for PPV. Spread out throughout the 9400's? I'm not going to read too much into exactly who the neighbors are because DISH did this before and many of the channels moved or never became active when the big addition was made. But I'm not expecting these to be PPV.

BTW: Don't forget to add one to the "HD Markets" count for WNDU HD. I have not researched if any of the other added HD locals are new markets. Perhaps for those of us who count such things we should count "# of HD local channels carried" instead of markets or networks?


----------



## CorpITGuy (Apr 12, 2007)

Ah, good point.


----------



## kal915 (May 7, 2008)

projectorguru said:


> John, am I mistakin, or are those temps(9XXX) getting ready to go"hot" for 5 new national HD??????????


they'ye probably just placeholders
i'll believe they're national when they uplink something in the latino range


----------



## JohnH (Apr 22, 2002)

*UPLINK ACTIVITY: SAMPLE TAKEN 12-04-2008 17:12:00 TO 12-04-2008 17:13:06 ET*


* 2 CHANGE(S)*

CHNG 539 HDPPV MPEG4 HD Tp 13 EchoStar 11 110w AT200?
TO 539 HDPPV MPEG2 HD Tp 13 EchoStar 11 110w *AT200?*

CHNG 9467 HDPPV MPEG4 HD Tp 13 EchoStar 11 110w AT200?
TO 9467 HDPPV MPEG2 HD Tp 13 EchoStar 11 110w *AT200?*

2 CHANGE(S) 5826 CHANNELS IN THE SYSTEM




----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

One step back. Guess they didn't want to lose the MPEG2 PPV income.


----------



## JohnH (Apr 22, 2002)

*Boxing Saturday*


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

True ... the "preorder" channel has been available to MPEG2 subscribers. There probably are a few who have already committed to paying for the event.


----------



## JohnH (Apr 22, 2002)

Commercial customers would be big spenders, also.


----------



## dennispap (Feb 1, 2007)

Jeff_DML said:


> just saw the turbo ad last night, 150 HD by the end of the year


*UP TO* 150 channels


----------



## JohnH (Apr 22, 2002)

*UPLINK ACTIVITY: SAMPLE TAKEN 12-05-2008 13:01:59 TO 12-05-2008 13:03:06 ET*


* 8 CHANGE(S)*

CHNG 4101 GOLF MPEG4 HD Tp 16 EchoStar 3 61.5w UNAVAIL HIDE
TO 4101 GOLF MPEG4 HD Tp 16 EchoStar 3 61.5w *AVAIL* HIDE

CHNG 4101 GOLF MPEG4 HD Tp 13 EchoStar 5 129w UNAVAIL HIDE
TO 4101 GOLF MPEG4 HD Tp 13 EchoStar 5 129w *AVAIL* HIDE

CHNG 4151 VS. MPEG4 HD Tp 16 EchoStar 3 61.5w UNAVAIL HIDE
TO 4151 VS. MPEG4 HD Tp 16 EchoStar 3 61.5w *AVAIL* HIDE

CHNG 4151 VS. MPEG4 HD Tp 13 EchoStar 5 129w UNAVAIL HIDE
TO 4151 VS. MPEG4 HD Tp 13 EchoStar 5 129w *AVAIL* HIDE

CHNG 9466 VS. MPEG4 HD Tp 16 EchoStar 3 61.5w UNAVAIL HIDE
TO 9466 VS. MPEG4 HD Tp 16 EchoStar 3 61.5w *AVAIL* HIDE HD MAP 151

CHNG 9466 VS. MPEG4 HD Tp 13 EchoStar 5 129w UNAVAIL HIDE
TO 9466 VS. MPEG4 HD Tp 13 EchoStar 5 129w *AVAIL* HIDE HD MAP 151

CHNG 9473 GOLF MPEG4 HD Tp 16 EchoStar 3 61.5w UNAVAIL HIDE
TO 9473 GOLF MPEG4 HD Tp 16 EchoStar 3 61.5w *AVAIL* HIDE HD MAP 401

CHNG 9473 GOLF MPEG4 HD Tp 13 EchoStar 5 129w UNAVAIL HIDE
TO 9473 GOLF MPEG4 HD Tp 13 EchoStar 5 129w *AVAIL* HIDE HD MAP 401

8 CHANGE(S) 5826 CHANNELS IN THE SYSTEM


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

And we didn't have to wait until Monday to see the split.


----------



## Stewart Vernon (Jan 7, 2005)

Though not reflected in the recent uplink... I assume we will soon see channel 398 (the old combined vs/golf) go poof?

That would be another place for possible new HD to appear if they wanted.


----------



## JohnH (Apr 22, 2002)

It currently has a slate telling about the split and of course touting they added new HD.


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

Is EPG suggestive of when the channels may split? (I'm not home to look.)


----------



## dennispap (Feb 1, 2007)

James Long said:


> Is EPG suggestive of when the channels may split? (I'm not home to look.)


They are split and both live now!!


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

dennispap said:


> They are split and both live now!!


Oh, and no System Tables update cames from heaven ?
:lol:


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

Didn't need to. The channels were "on" earlier. Flipping from slate to content on the same transponder is not seen on our uplink activity (you have to be monitoring the transponder in question to catch those moves).

Try monitoring a transponder with sports feeds during the time of evening that games start or end. You will see basketball and hockey package channels move from all pointing at the same slate pids to different pids matching the network they are actually carrying then back to the slate pids at the end of the game. Then overnight the channel moves (in uplink activity) to a slate channel on the transponder needed for the next night's game. All in a day's work.


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

Well, it would be easy task - get PID graph at slow rate what should cover 24hrs of such mux [tpn] and posting the picture here. [I can't - no such permission granted to old member].


----------



## JohnH (Apr 22, 2002)

Tracking PID assignments without actually mentioning PID numbers. 

One might actually find some channels which don't have SIDs some of the time. Maybe they would be phantoms and not channels then. 

BTW: It used to be much smoother when they did it with the 1 million crosspoint switcher.


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

JohnH is on the right track and has done well in this area to talk without helping hackers or otherwise talking too much. Stick with looking at non-scrambled data, report what is needed and not everything else ...

The sports moves are generally ignored anyways since there are so many of them. But it would be interesting to see how a channel went from slate to mirror to slate and when - if PIDs are too much to give then just refer to the channel it is mirroring. (ie: Channel 626=Slate / 7:00pm Channel 626=420 / 9:30pm Channel 626=Slate) Obviously for most of the day the season package channels would = slate and for sports channels so many moves are just irrelevant in the big picture.

For new channels (especially the multiple test HDs in the 9400's) seeing if they all point to the same slate pid, are mirroring some other channel or are pointed to different unknown pids would be interesting and help guess if there are really channels behind those pids. Saying that a channel "appears to be a slate" would not be a bad thing or saying "they are all pointing at the same channel/slate".

Just keep it simple, PM a mod if you have something you're not sure of and if you get PMs from people wanting to know too much politely pass on giving information that COULD be used for hacking. Not everything needs to be known in order to discuss what would be interesting to those looking for crumbs of information.


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

OK, select time and sat/mux for 24hrs run, no EA please.


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

119° - TP 10, 12, 18 or 21 ... not sure which would have the best results.
It wouldn't be "up to the minute" but could you check each of those four every five minutes?
(The four transponders are the ones that host RSNs.)

For bonus check 110° TP 24 where the "schedule" channels are located. That may be the best to check if you're only checking one.

Look at wherever the active NBA or NHL channels are after the morning shuffle.
We probably wouldn't need a full 24 hours --- just from before the first game scheduled until after the last game ends.


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

Well, changing tpns will require manual intervention - need to be there; I'll try some of them.

Edit. I got a graph for tp24 at 110W from 7:50am to 11:50pm PST.


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

Done. 16hrs.


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

Any word from analysts ?


----------



## DustoMan (Jul 16, 2005)

Woah... :eek2:


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

P Smith said:


> Any word from analysts ?


Processing ... although I was more interested in what the channels were pointing to than the size of the channels. (What mirrored what and when.)


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

Is there anything to add to that graph ? 
Or you still interesting in 119W tpns ?
Unfortunately I can't tell what was on each of the 110W tp24 channel during specific time yesterday .
Could our members here will help you in that ?


----------

